#ubports 2017-11-06
<tgBot> <lazypower> also just got a sim for my OPO, finally can start using it as a daily driver and see where things fall over if at all
<tgBot> <Dominik> @lazypower, Looking at some traffic atm. I see DNS queries to dash.ubuntu.com, login.ubuntu.com, daisy.ubuntu.com, start.ubuntu.com
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> login makes sense. daisy is the apport service. start is... the homepage
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Nice!
<tgBot> <lazypower> idk why we are using start though. why not ship with a tiny html page on device
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Dash is services related to the Unity dash and default aps
<tgBot> <lazypower> unless that is some kind of XHR schenanigans on post
<tgBot> <ahayzen> i seem to remember something about start possibly being used to check for a valid internet connection
<tgBot> <lazypower> ah that makes sense
<tgBot> <Dominik> @ahayzen, yes, it GETs /connectivity-check.html
<tgBot> <ahayzen> yey 😊
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @Milan Korecky, I know. It's not working yet but in near future worked.
<tgBot> <Dominik> @Stereofont, For each DNS there are around three RST TCP handshakes in 10s interval
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Jaume81, Yes once will be available official update in OpenStore. That is just behind the door .
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> Btw, what "smartscopesclient" is supposed to do in unity-scopes-api? … I found it uses dash.ubuntu.com as well: … unity-scopes-api/src/scopes/internal/smartscopes/SmartScopesClient.cpp:static const std::string c_base_url = "https://dash.ubuntu.com/smartscopes/v2";
<tgBot> <Dominik> (Photo, 960x540) https://irc.ubports.com/jvKpjFlE/file_1826.jpg
<tgBot> <Dominik> Captured directly on UT, stored in the encrypted Document folder ;)
<tgBot> <Dominik> The spikes are the email poll deamon
<tgBot> <Dominik> (dekko2)
<tgBot> <Dominik> 2000s live capture took 12% battery
<tgBot> <mariogrip> video and voice calling working on uMatriks!!! :D
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/P2DP2qh9/file_1828.jpg
<tgBot> <mariogrip> ignore the nasty desing :)
<tgBot> <Dominik> @mariogrip, Matrix?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Dominik, Yes!
<tgBot> <Dominik> Nice!
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @mariogrip, \o/
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> !YAY!
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @mariogrip, Updated: Oct 25, 2017, is this in the last update?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @popescu_sorin, huh? i took that screen shot for an hour ago ish
<tgBot> <mariogrip> doing some design work right now
<tgBot> <mariogrip> with some help of @PhoenixLandPirate
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> That's me!
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> yes i know :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> thanks!
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @mariogrip, https://uappexplorer.com/app/umatriks.larreamikel
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Basically: No, it's not updated.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @popescu_sorin, ah! i see, no it's not even on github yet
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> the app was last updated on 25, oct. i was just wandering if the video call stuff landed :P
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> ok :D thanks
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/4JKBScDr/file_1830.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> lots of tests :D
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/CBBPe0O7/file_1831.click
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Yup, lots of tests x'D
<tgBot> <mariogrip> "perfectly" — "unstable perfectly"
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mariogrip, This click is distributed without any form of warranty for damage to your Matrix account, local pets, or anything else
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, +10
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You're welcome. ;)
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip, "I've never had a problem with this distribution" … "I fixed the driver problem"
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> my standard for working apps is if it's starts and it doesn't erase my hdd than it works :))
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @popescu_sorin, Lucky for you, a phone doesn't have a HDD :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> hdd/sdd/flash any kind of storing
<tgBot> <mariogrip> i'll get the new design in place asap
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> yay
<tgBot> <Dominik> (Photo, 1280x959) https://irc.ubports.com/GZCO8DEu/file_1833.jpg
<tgBot> <Dominik> @PhoenixLandPirate, How else would you store data?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Damn it Dominik! You're inviting disaster!
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @UniversalSuperBox, This
<tgBot> <Schyken> @Dominik, An SSD?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> In other news, "Hell yeah our mobile OS supports SATA=USB adapters"
<tgBot> <Dominik> @Schyken, No, with spinning disk. Its better.
<tgBot> <Schyken> @Dominik, Eh
<tgBot> <Dominik> @Dominik, Though it das Anti-Skip protection for jogging
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @UniversalSuperBox, Whew
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @Dominik, X-))
<tgBot> <lazypower> @Dominik, so you can relive your 90's memories of trying to use a discman while jogging, but with your flac's
<tgBot> <lazypower> ba dum psh
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Dominik, +1 ❤️
<tgBot> <Dominik> @lazypower, Or have a full season of ALF in 4K
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> (Photo, 1280x454) https://irc.ubports.com/poy0YbJn/file_1835.jpg Ok, the QQC2 Suru style starts to look pretty decent. Time to sleep now \o/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> oooooooh
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @sverzegnassi, OMG OMG OMG OMG!!
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> this is great!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Really?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Via dogsled, may be possible
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> what are you talking about
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Oh. Reply super groups may not work. So you can just GUESS what I'm talking about buddy
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @UniversalSuperBox, Calling @wayneoutthere !
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Um. Can people here just PM me news items? Hard for me to find. :)
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> voice and video calls working on uMatix
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> QQC2 suru style
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (without warranty)
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> :D
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Hmm. Sounds exciting... Is that that click above because no iodate via open store
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> And mobile SSD drives... for when you need that little extra storage on the go ;)
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> And new File Manager beta coming in the following days... :)
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!1
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> SO MANY NEWS!!!!!
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> Yes, until Christmas we're done!
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x458) https://irc.ubports.com/pPHOr4tJ/file_1836.webp
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> No you're not done. This is the warm up. Now its time to start!
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @sverzegnassi, Oooooo
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Christmas is early Bois!
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/e8i6V4uP/file_1837.mp4
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @sverzegnassi, WOW :D
<tgBot> <Dominik> You can use the PS4 controller as a mouse and keyboard
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Dominik, :D
<tgBot> <Dominik> I configured the left stick as mouse movement. The right one is scrolling. L1/R1 is mouse left and right.
<tgBot> mileskjeller was added by: mileskjeller
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> Quick Query. I'm attempting to instal UBports onto my Nexus 5. However The standard installer doesn't even start (reboots phone to fastboot, then just sits there) and CPT claims to install the recovery image, but my phone reboots to TWRP
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> any thoughts?
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> Update, reflashed stock Android image, ran CPT again, recovery image failed to flash
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> manually flashed the recovery image from  … `C:\Users\username\.cpt\cache\partitions\recovery.img`
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> now it's working
<tgBot> <vanyasem> oh Windows
<tgBot> <vanyasem> that thing has to die
<tgBot> <vanyasem> glad you were able to resolve your issue
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I hope you will enjoy UBports ☺️
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> well, cpt detected the recovery, claimed to install ubuntu then the phone rebooted
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> there does not appear to be an OS installed
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> haha
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> is there still a place to get the zip file?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> there is no flashable zip
<tgBot> <vanyasem> as we're not an Android ROM
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I can't help you as I don't know how to use Windows unfortunately
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> presumably the cpt tool is the same across the board
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> (Photo, 866x436) https://irc.ubports.com/UbVRgOJW/file_1839.jpg This is what's in my cache
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> in the Ubports Recovery it provides me an option to "install ubuntu zip" and the old wiki does make reference to it
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> Perhaps I should just spin up my mint VM and try it using snap
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> looks like I'll need to try it on linux metal. the way vmware handles usb seems to be screwing things up
<xorpad> VMware USB passthrough sucks
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> but that's for another day
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> xorpad especially as android devices change their device id depending on what mode they are in
<xorpad> I use kvm for virtualization, and the usb is much better than vmware but not perfect
<xorpad> kvm is best hypervisor imo
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> nothing beats running on metal. The issue I'm having here stems from the fact that the ubports universal installer doesn't seem to be working right inside windows
<xorpad> running on bare metal is good, but with KVM you can give access to bare metal components to the VM, and with hardware accelerated virtualization the performance is within 95% of bare metal, and with vt-d you can pass hardware device controls to the vms
<xorpad> I have a 1080 geforce that is connected to my windows vm, and another weaker 710 geforce for my display that my monitor shows
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> a friend of mine working in a corporate environment that swears by Hyper-V
<xorpad> Hyper-V is bad
<xorpad> It is immature which is probably why, when it's been getting developed for 15-20 years it will be able to compete with what we have now, but all the other hypervisors will have improved along with it so it won't catch up imo
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> him : "fite me"
<xorpad> hyper-v is garbage compared to kvm
<xorpad> windows implemented kvm in the windows linux subsystem and called it KWM
<xorpad> so not you can use something related to and using most of the code that supports KVM, on windows
<xorpad> but only windows 10 pro 64 bit
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> hmm... I should have tried the tool inside bash on windows. I do have cming set up
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> *xming
<xorpad> bash on windows is the windows linux subsystem
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> not sure how WSL handles USB passthrough though
<xorpad> it's not just bash, it's a linux kernel built to integrate with the windows 10 kernel, and it is a minimal install of ubuntu 16.04 that can do anything real bare-metal ubuntu can do, with the excepting of accessing block devices in /dev
<xorpad> you also can't update the kernel, since it's integrated into the windows 10 kernel
<xorpad> but ms calling it bash was stupid, they should have called it ubuntu shell or something
<xorpad> because I've had bash on windows for years, it doesn't mean I had linux compatibility, I just had a bash shell
<xorpad> well, i had many linux things on windows, including an x11 server that renders via win32 api
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> cygwin and xming, right?
<xorpad> and openssh with x11 forwarding enabled
<xorpad> modified cygwin
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> Do you remember the KDEWin project?
<xorpad> my own version, some of which is backported into cygwin because i submitted the code
<xorpad> no I do not
<xorpad> I ported a lot of stuff and gave it to cygwin, but I haven't maintained the packages in years
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> It was a project to port all the KDE components (including plasma) over to win32 executables
<xorpad> cool, sounds pointless lol
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> it was, but it let me run some kde apps I missed
<xorpad> I was using my linux ports to do things I needed linux for, but ported the stuff to windows instead
<xorpad> then i submitted a lot of it that cygwin didn't have, and they use it now, but I haven't maintained the packages in ages so I dunno if they are still the same version I submitted or if they updated... cygwin is bad at keeping current versions in their repositories
<xorpad> they are always behind a few versions because there is very few package maintainers
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> Do you think WSL will kill Cygwin?
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> Sidenote, WSL and Xming seem to choke on the UBports installer https://fox.scot/img/Xming_2017-11-06_05-33-33.png
<xorpad> Not unless they add virtualized access to devices through block devices in the file system
<xorpad> and make it stop hibernating when it doesn't recieve input
<xorpad> WSL is not as usable as cygwin for certain things, they will still both serve their purpose unless WSL adds /proc and /dev and /run and /sys population with abstracted access to real hardware, processes, system debugging block devices, etc
<xorpad> right now I use both, I can't use only one or the other and have all the functionality I need
<xorpad> but mostly I just use linux without windows
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> I fit into that "frustrated geek" demographic. I just want my computer to work. But I'll tinker with other things to pass time, to learn or when required
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> I hate to say that I couldn't use Linux as the daily driver on my main pc. I rely on Windows only software too much. It also lacks the frustration factor for me, hah
<xorpad> If you had KVM with PCIe passthrough to a good GPU, and a decent system, you could run windows in a VM with a dedicated GPU, dedicated SSD or HDD, dedicated lan or nat translation or bridged networking, you can even pass through a sound card
<xorpad> with a proper full KVM setup, you can have window and linux side-by-side
<xorpad> I have debian minimal installation with a slim kernel, and then on top of it in KVM i have windows 10 and lubuntu as VM's, windows 10 having it's own SSD, sound card, GPU, and bluetooth adapter
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> Yeah. I may do they done day with a proper rig
<xorpad> like, it's 90-95% as fast as just running windows 10 on bare metal
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> But it requires time, energy and money I don't have tight now
<xorpad> yeah you need a proper pc, and it needs iommu feature in the chipset, and VT-d along with VT-x to support the hardware passthrough
<xorpad> I have nice hardware, but I bought it on credit
<xorpad> so I'll be paying it off for a few years
<xorpad> Well, I bought it with borrowed money from myself technically, but I'm gonna put the money back over the next ~3 years
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> As long as you have a system for working it
<xorpad> working what?
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> 6am me knows what he's saying, but is currently unable to articulate it a different way
<xorpad> hehe
<xorpad> it's all good
<xorpad> basically I have awesome computers but I can't really afford them and bought them anyways lol
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> Either way. It's been good chatting with you. I'm going to attempt some sleep.
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> You have a good day, night, whatever your timezone is
<xorpad> good night
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> on UT how do you change default application for a specific file extension? would mimeapps.list work?
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> @KrisJacewicz, AFAIK media hub doesn't have default apps, but it makes the user decide based on info in the manifest file of each app. [Not by extension however iirc, but by categories (such as images, documents...)]
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Sticker, 512x315) https://irc.ubports.com/qEgmPnuY/file_1840
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so this is only designed for click? otherwise what else has manifest??
<tgBot> Ishan KnowsNothing was added by: Ishan KnowsNothing
<tgBot> <Xorpad> welcome Ishan
<tgBot> <Ishan KnowsNothing> Thank you, @Xorpad
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Ishan KnowsNothing, Hello Ishan and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @mileskjeller, With some delay but never is late. Hello Miles and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> VLC works on the phone, starts on the phone, audio works well, but the video freezes on a frame or lags terribly
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/KbKLRZ8R/file_1842.png
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/HDXTu9Nr/file_1844.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/s6h2VF0q/file_1846.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Tf5zkPEO/file_1848.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I wonder if this is due to Xmir or due to VLC not being able to use hardware accelleration
<tgBot> <YougoChats> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/OLU8CKDY/file_1850.png
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @flohack after 7 hours with the FP2 having zero use overnight but with aeroplane mode on, the charge went from 55% to 52%
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @YougoChats, that message has literally 19 words, I don't get your comment
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @sverzegnassi, iirc isn't smartscopes the "remote" ones like bbc, amazon etc. Which are just scope definitions in json (or something like that) that the scope runner then loads
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @YougoChats, Heh! two most interesting things i see is progress on the qqc2 suru theme and voice and video calls working on umatriks
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @KrisJacewicz, not specifically directed at your post, but more about the 1854 others befor it
<tgBot> <DanChapman> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/lIuXiQ5h/file_1828.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @YougoChats, i see, whoah, I thought it was reporting my message to be that long
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @DanChapman, thanks. i guess going afk on a family weekend from a supergroup with 950 members does that to a post count
<tgBot> <DanChapman> 😄
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> just saw this, x86 apps running on arm: … https://eltechs.com/product/exagear-desktop/exagear-desktop-features-and-prices/
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @DanChapman, very nice. now i just need some people with matrix to talk to...
<tgBot> <DanChapman> yeah i realy should try using it more.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Stereofont, Thats strange then, see my screenshot, I got much more drop
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Is it so unstable the new uMatriks as announced?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @KrisJacewicz, yeah i saw that a while ago when i was looking to get teamviewer to run on my phone. they seem to be doing a good job, but given the stack (.../mir/libertine/xorg/exagear/wine/teamviewer) there was too many ways for it to not work to spend money on that idea
<tgBot> <YougoChats> using QEMU somehow would be a nicer solution i think. then with xmir and snapping the whole qemu/wine/teamviewer part... maaaybe..
<tgBot> <YougoChats> (teamviewer for linux really is teamviewer for windows + baked in wine session)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> teamviewer originally was bundled with wine, and perhaps it still is up to this day. wine provides integration with the graphical session. I don't think it would that straightforward to run teamviewer in such a way
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @YougoChats, exactly
<tgBot> <YougoChats> they do have an ARM host for Raspberry Pi, but i want the client part to run on my phone
<tgBot> <YougoChats> another angle would be that android client running on Anbox on UT, but that's nowhere near running either
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Flohack, On aeroplane you got the drop?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Flohack, Mine was a test with no network
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Milan Korecky, We could rename it nitrocellulose
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/4sHHimLZ/file_1852.jpg apt-get install btanks
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/hulJwE1M/file_1854.jpg but OSK does not show up, and touch doesn't work, this game requires keyboard input :(
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> music plays super well, and animation while loading super smooth too
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I would try supertuxkart or hedgewars, both available for ARM, but each weights 200M+ so won't try them now
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/czvtFh2L/file_1856.png
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/IQTICiOJ/file_1858.png
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/PHlja9mw/file_1860.png
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/GPjq2cjh/file_1864.jpg this one actually WORKS!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/3Y0BVnxe/file_1863.png
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/zrtJUV00/file_1866.png
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/clRN8VW4/file_1868.jpg just size very tiny
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> approx 50M space on hard drive
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/aATga2Ny/file_1870.jpg started with matchbox-window-manager
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/adBUiXZq/file_1872.png
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/rPBSCI0Z/file_1874.png
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/tSAadzxf/file_1876.png
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/F5WNdkCC/file_1878.png
<tgBot> <Xorpad> wut, vlc on ubports?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> that's right
<tgBot> <salarelv> wa
<tgBot> <Xorpad> man, I've been including support for h265 and h264 in the bullhead port
<tgBot> <Xorpad> it took like 3 hours of adding the support from linux 4.14RC into the haluim bullhead kernel
<tgBot> <Xorpad> just moving code around basically
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> yes but vlc doesnt seem to have any hardware acceleration. audio plays well but image freezes. if you move over the timeline it will update frame to the new position and stay on it.
<tgBot> <Xorpad> ahh
<tgBot> <Xorpad> well it's cool that it runs at all
<tgBot> <Xorpad> try different formats see if any formats and codecs are well supported, if you're up for messing around with it that is
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I will eventually
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> ginn - makes legacy apps touch friendly: … https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnLdzXe8DeQ
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/VoRamTcN/file_1880.png
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/JDPv6or9/file_1882.png
<tgBot> <Xorpad> heh
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/pHOgZwsD/file_1884.jpg just small res
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I'm have a plan and I know how to implement apt-get not affecting the rootfs, but still seeming to the user and the userspace programs and stuff as if they were installed right into the rootfs
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> @KrisJacewicz, #seelater saving for watching on WiFi :)
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> But it seems great
<tgBot> <Xorpad> basically the kenel has a vfs(virtual file system), so I need to modify that to combine 2 filesystems, with a system for deciding which one to use if 2 files conflict in terms of same filename/path
<tgBot> <Xorpad> It would make apt-get install/remove/updating things be easy, permenant, and not mess with updates
<tgBot> <Xorpad> it's a pretty simple thing to do really, the hard part is finding time
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/nmiYrcpH/file_1886.png
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> @Xorpad, It seems great to
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/c5kQQ3dQ/file_1888.png
<tgBot> <Xorpad> hehe
<tgBot> <Xorpad> you're screen is just too high dpi, it's too good to run that game
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> I'm not a great programmer but I can help with translations
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> To be more specific, Brazilian Portuguese translations
<tgBot> <Xorpad> no one is a grreat programmers, and those who think they are, are full of themselves and don't know how little they know
<tgBot> <Xorpad> If I was a great programmer, programming would be easy and therefore not enjoyable and challenging
<tgBot> <Xorpad> like there are many genius programmers, I met one once
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> @Xorpad, Haha but I'm completely newbie programmer
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> @Xorpad, You're goddam right
<tgBot> <Xorpad> He mentored me in maleware design and vulnerability research, he was a genious of all things hacking
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I don't desing malware since I finsihed experinting with it for a while, but it's really cool how you can manipuate the system into doing stuff it's designed to prevent you from doing
<tgBot> <Xorpad> he gave me his entire collection of malware sources, and I studied most of it for science/learning purposes
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> Yes, it's really great
<tgBot> Сергей Б was added by: Сергей Б
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> But, how I can start working on translations?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I never made actual malware, aside from experimenting on my own virtual macines, but I've used the thing i've learn to do some very innovative things that only someone who knows how to manipuate the systems and security measures and all that... It has made me pretty decent at writing secure systems and code because I know how the bad guys think
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @devsigma_bot, Great! We need app translations via weblate bit we also need translations for the website and help for those who cannot interact with us in English
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I've learned so much ways to exploit software, so I know so many mistakes to avoid
<tgBot> <Xorpad> translators are always in short supply
<tgBot> <Xorpad> every project needs translators i find
<tgBot> <Xorpad> the problem is there aren't that many people who are good at english in many countries where their native langauge isn't english
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> I'm Brazilian, I can translate to my native language
<tgBot> <Xorpad> so some languages are very hard to get translatiosn done
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Brazilian!!! I study your jiu-jistu
<tgBot> <Xorpad> lol
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Сергей Б, Hello  Сергей Б and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Xorpad> invented in brazil in 1918 or 1919,
<tgBot> <Xorpad> by the gracie family
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> I'm not too good on English but I will survive
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> It's easy for me the context checking of the transportation before I do it
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I wish I lived in brazil so I could go to gracie academy with all the black belt coaches that have been learning it since before BJJJ spear to the whole world
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @devsigma_bot, We will invite you layer to get involved if that is okay?
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> @Xorpad, Yes, I respect then too much for that, I love jiu jitsu
<tgBot> <Flohack> @devsigma_bot, You can go on https://translate.ubports.com, create an account or use SSO and there you go! ;9
<tgBot> <Xorpad> also brazil government refuses to accept patents on extremely expensive medications so the citizens can get medication that costs in usa 8000 per mont, for like 100 per month
<tgBot> <Xorpad> they rejected almost every AIDS drug patent
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> @Stereofont, Thanks
<tgBot> <Xorpad> pretty much any medication that is really expensive just because of exclusive production rights, they allow generics of in brazil
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> @Flohack, Ok, limited 3g now, but I'm going to check ASAP
<tgBot> <Xorpad> 3g only?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> no LTE?
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> The generic medicaments policy is great
<tgBot> <Xorpad> yeah
<tgBot> <Xorpad> here the company that invents it gets exclusive right s for either 15 or 25 years i forget which, to make the drug, so they can charge crazy amounts
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> @Xorpad, No, artificiale limited, non payed bill (high expensive value, waiting for solution)
<tgBot> <Xorpad> oh
<tgBot> <Xorpad> crummy
<tgBot> <Сергей Б> Hi all) thanks for welcoming words) If you'll need any help with translation on Russian - i can help with that) Also, i have herd about your project for two days, and its awesome. I wish, i can help to develop UT on the mobile systems, because the Samsung did the convergention for S7-8 and its awesome. Its future, i think. Where i can find info about a development for UB mobile platform?) And sorry for my runglish)
<tgBot> <Xorpad> at least it still works
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> @Xorpad, 2 year is the maximum that I can accept, is enough to bring back investment
<tgBot> <Xorpad> pharacutical companies make huge money
<tgBot> <Xorpad> it's a huge industry
<tgBot> <Xorpad> the problem is their more interested in treating medical problems than curing them
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I mean, if you can make $8000 per month off one AIDS patient, why would you want to invent a cure for AIDS
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> In all areas that I mean
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Сергей Б, Sorry for our Russian 😀
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Сергей is your name pronounces sergio in english?
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> But patent is the wrost thing that I know
<tgBot> <Flohack> Sergej is more likely right?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> ahh
<tgBot> <Сергей Б> @Xorpad, yeah, it is) Also its "Serj" in french
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I have a friend with this name
<tgBot> <Xorpad> from kazakhstan
<tgBot> <Сергей Б> @Flohack, Its how it sound)
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> I'm pretending to do a mechanical project (a electric motorcycle) but completely open, and protected from patent trolls
<tgBot> <Xorpad> we call him serge
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Сергей Б, I was going to invite you to the welcome room bit you don't have a username?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> He's a cool guy, really strait up and good hearted
<tgBot> <Stereofont> The welcome room link seems messed up somehow
<tgBot> <Xorpad> like he throws lan parties every week, and  mountain bikes, and is converting a camero '84 to performance electric car
<tgBot> <Xorpad> lan parties are awesome
<tgBot> <Xorpad> now with high speed internet people don't have them as much
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Mmmmay I suggest... OT group? 😛
<tgBot> <Xorpad> yes sir!
<tgBot> <Сергей Б> @Stereofont, Its may be, i'll add my username right now, for what is that link?)
<tgBot> <Сергей Б> @Stereofont, oh, yeah, i'm asking questions before i think or read a text in the link, sorry, i'm joined group, thanks a lot)
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> @Stereofont, What I need to get involved?
<tgBot> <Сергей Б> @devsigma_bot, i think it just for help newbies like me
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> @Сергей Б, I'm going to get involved on translations too
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @devsigma_bot, I am waiting for a guy from Canada to come online. We will message you later and thanks
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> @Stereofont, Thank you
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> @KrisJacewicz, I asked in the Canonical times to the devs about why legacy programs don't run with hardware acceleration, and they said Xmir still doesn't support it on ARM devices.
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> I do not know if with newer versions of Mir this has been fixed
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> This bug (OPO) still needs confirmation. Could anyone with an OPO on the devel channel see if it works or not. https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/13
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> maybe i have the same problem, but in my case I'm not sure if usb female of phone is fine. Since some months ago it has failling so...
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> @j2g2rp, I have tried a few different cables and they all work with my Android Nexus 4, but not with uTouch on OPO.
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> @popescu_sorin your recent posts inspired me to write this: https://forum.yunit.io/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=344
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @alan_griffiths, +1
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> @alan_griffiths, I think someone is already working on the PPA: https://launchpad.net/~khurshid-alam/+archive/ubuntu/yunit
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @alan_griffiths, Many thank, you just saved my 16.04 on my laptop, I was going to try, thank you thank you
<tgBot> <Stefan Kalb> Where can I see the most current release of each Ubuntu touch channel (stable/rc/devel)?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Milan Korecky, I tried 😿
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Stefan Kalb, There is a list on the UBports forum
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @malditobastardo, 😭😥
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Stefan Kalb, I am trying to locate exactly
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Stefan Kalb, What do you mean with see?
<tgBot> <Stefan Kalb> Have an overview what is the current release on each channel for the different devices.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> There is a table of revisions somewhere
<tgBot> <Stereofont> 41
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Stefan Kalb, This release number will be just an arbitrary number without any additional information. Curious why this is important ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> But step through these directories: https://system-image.ubports.com/ubports-touch/15.04/
<tgBot> <Flohack> you will find various version numbers there ;)
<tgBot> <delijati> @alan_griffiths, +1 i think the problem is currently that only @jsalatas is working in yunit!?
<tgBot> <delijati> @alan_griffiths
<tgBot> <delijati> Fwd from jsalatas: I have been busy lately (after the 16.04/Qt 5.9 thing). I'm close to have it ported to debian sid (gcc 7) and eventually ubuntu 17.10,. Hope I'll find some time to complete these thing soon :\
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> @delijati, That's mostly true*, and what needs fixing. But to fix that people need a "way in" and that's why people need a way to "try and tinker". Hence my suggestion. … * There's also "WebDrake" working on https://github.com/yunit-io/unity-system-compositor/issues/1 and @bregma was working on build infrastructure.
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> 👍
<tgBot> <delijati> good to know that there are more people involved ... i am more on the app development side so for me a working environment where i can build and test my ubports app would be great ...
<tgBot> <delijati> currently i'm kinda stuck to 17.04 but even here the content-hub and some other parts are pretty buggy to work with
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @mileskjeller, Hi Miles, you sound like you are not far from my own category. I was sitting where you were, and I've tinkered and learned  alot since.  Here is the good news, I think we can get you off windows and I'm willing to chat with you (as mjy time permits) on the side to help you get there.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Stereofont, who?  it's winter so they are all hibernating...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @devsigma_bot, Hi Julio, I just woke up from my daily hibernation so feel free to PM me on the side and I'll keep you up to date on languages.  Thanks!
<tgBot> peternerlich was added by: peternerlich
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Welcome to UBports world, Peter
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Hi
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @peternerlich, @peternerlich I'm also part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Risking that I'd rather have read this and other pages more thoroughly: … How big do you see the chances that I as a junior IT student in Germany can help with the project enough to keep my installation on the BQ Aquaris E4.5 alive and as up to date as necessary? … (Regard me as a newbie to big projects like this)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I am not the highest level tech... but i k now that someone else was doing this on your device recently.  I think your chances are 'good'  and probably you are not the only one who wants to reach the same goal. perhaps someone else can speak more clearly on this as I haven't been involved in many installs
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @peternerlich, 4.5 will not develop because the hardware is too limited. Obviously the phone can stay useable for many years …
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @Stereofont, Understandable. To step this up, is my idea then realistic to leave out some features I don't need to compile my personal version or is this near to impossible because these are integral parts? I chose the 4.5 because of it's form factor, I dislike phones bigger than that
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @peternerlich, It is not bloated so there is no real need to remove stuff. Would you like to discuss further in the welcome room?
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @Stereofont, I think that's it, thank you very much! I'll think about joining a team anyway, whether for the 4.5 or not.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @peternerlich, great idea.  You'll not regret participating.  We are about to explode in the next 32 days.  I applied 32 days to add mystery
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> @wayneoutthere, Thanks for the offer. But with my current situation switching to Linux full time is the furthest from my mind. I have Linux systems for diagnostic use though
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Good day.  We have just started a 'languages' brainstorming group.  Whoever is interested in 'languages' let me know and I"ll invite you to the group.  Just PM me on the side.  Thanks!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @mileskjeller, Sorry to hear about the hindrance from your current situation.  Hopefully things get better for you.
<tgBot> <Stefan Kalb> @Flohack, Just to verify that I am on the latest build when testing in RC 😎
<tgBot> <Stefan Kalb> Aha, the update from r10 to r11 is not found again. So, I first need to switch through the channels again, sigh 😜
<tgBot> <juanx0> @wayneoutthere, 🙋‍♂
<tgBot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, What is it about?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Languages.
<tgBot> <Flohack> Ah DAT one
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @flohack Experiment completed. 7 hours with FP2 on standby with aeroplane mode enabled = drop from 55% to 52%. 7 hours with FP2 on standby without aeroplane enabled = drop from 52% to 36%
<tgBot> <Flohack> Which reminds me of having to learn Go now, as it seems UT uses it a lot.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Stereofont, Thats better than mine, I have a drop from 100% to 51% or so in 7hrs today
<tgBot> <Flohack> is this old or new FP2?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Refurbished but old design
<tgBot> <Stereofont> But it sat there doing nothing with screen off
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Polling DNS is a huge drain
<tgBot> <Yumeng Ley> Hi guys! My father back to me my old meizu mx4 (stock Android) and I want to install ubport on it, can you tell me the best way ?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Yumeng Ley, Great. Sure, we will do our best. It had Ubuntu Touch on it before?
<tgBot> <Yumeng Ley> Nop, only Android
<tgBot> <Yumeng Ley> I never did nothing, no root ever
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Yumeng Ley, Meizu sometimes have one name but different inside. That could create problems
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Yumeng Ley, What OS is on your computer?
<tgBot> <Yumeng Ley> Ubuntu 16.04
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Great
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Try the Appimage installer
<tgBot> <Stereofont> http://ci.ubports.com/job/ubports/job/ubports-installer/job/mariogrip-dev/7/artifact/dist/ubports-installer-0.1.8-beta-x86_64.AppImage
<tgBot> <Stereofont> https://discourse.appimage.org/t/how-to-make-an-appimage-executable/80
<tgBot> <Yumeng Ley> @Stereofont, Thanks!!!!!!!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Let us know progress and any problems
<tgBot> <Stereofont> You are on developer mode?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Enable OEM unlocking and allow USB debugging
<tgBot> <Yumeng Ley> Ho yes, I'm going to do everything in the night, now I'm on my job
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Okay. Good luck
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Generally, if your MX4 has Flyme it's stuck on it. There's just too many variables involved in flashing those phones.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> There were a lot of different MX4's, too. :.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, Flyme is Chinese localised OS?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think it's just their name for Android
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Worth a try but I did warn about the variable hardware content
<tgBot> <Yumeng Ley> @UniversalSuperBox, Yes, had flyme 😕
<tgBot> <Yumeng Ley> I'm going to do a back up, and told you later
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, Maybe more hope later with Halium?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Biggest problem is that the bootloader is permanently locked
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, Ah. Large hammer job …
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> Ok, so, update on what I was working on last night
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> I've got my Linux Mint laptop out and have started the process with the UBports installer
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> it gets to the point of rebooting into recovery then hangs
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> "Waiting for decive to enter recovery mode"
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> Hi, Ubuntu Touch 16.04 on Nexus 5 can be used at the moment?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> OEM unlock and USB debugging in Developer Options?
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> @Stereofont, I started the process from Fastboot as the device does not currently have Android on it (it's been wiped in the process of trying to get Ubuntu on it) … But the device is OEM unlocked and is sitting in the ubports recovery menu right now
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @GiovanniStaiano, Not unless you are a five star developer.  Hopefully not very far away
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/SxpGQ7vQ/file_1890.jpg
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/jyTReQuC/file_1892.jpg
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> @Stereofont, Thank you
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @mileskjeller, Best is to come into the welcome room to take it offline. Could take a while
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> Pardon?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @mileskjeller, Oh. Your privacy settings prevent invites
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> Ok, updated
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> invite away
<tgBot> <Stereofont> There is a different telegram group for those detailed chats
<tgBot> <ebetonro> Just started to see if I can use it as daily driver...fingers crossed
<tgBot> <ebetonro> Oh...I was reply to @Stereofont comment about N5
<tgBot> <ebetonro> Telegram beta appeared seems to lack the reply option in supergroups as probably you already know @Flohack
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @ebetonro, Just don't use the flashlight …
<tgBot> <ebetonro> Lol
<tgBot> <ebetonro> Only for pictures
<tgBot> <ebetonro> I know about that bug
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> Who is the voice in UBPort Podcast?
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> Because sounds like a listening exercises 😜
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @SergioSRM, Wayne 😎
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Stereofont, Thank you! So, @wayneoutthere, you must apply for jobs related to the voice. Your pronunciation is very easy to understand!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @SergioSRM, It's an Audiocast - not a Podcast.  It's ooo-booon-too, not You-Bun-2
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @SergioSRM, thanks, I teach ESL ....
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> did you hear the latest reggae release??? is it better than Joes????
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @exar_kun !  we should have an epic rap battle!!
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @wayneoutthere, I heard it but I didnt hear Joe's one
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> 😅
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> I started just a few minutes ago with the audiocasts
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> oh, welcome to those.  @exar_kun did "I never sleep' the hottest hit single of 2017
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> you'll hit it if you leave it on auto-play ;)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> enjoy
<Talustus> hi :)
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> I cant leave it on autoplay, i have to be focused to understand English speaking, so I have to pay attention 😳😳
<Talustus> anyone available for some porting help?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Talustus, What do you mean when you say 'porting'?
<Talustus> Stereofont: i did a build for Galaxy S4 it booted and i'm able to adb into the device but there is no display coming up and the android container fails to start, but cant figure out the reason
<Talustus> as far as i can see the container fails cause of cgroups
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Talustus, Well if you are successful at all it will take three months or more. The Sudoku project with Halium 7.1 will probably by then be far ahead of you
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Are you using Halium?
<Talustus> i just fetched the ubports repo ubports-5.1 branch
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh. That is not in good shape, Halium
<Talustus> UniversalSuperBox i tried halium as well but fails on container start as well
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> But the old UBports Style porting won't be supported in Ubuntu Touch Xenial, so just don't use it
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> You need to fix your Halium kernel configuration to make the container start
<Talustus> ok JBBgameich will reflash halium to device and continue from there
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Have you joined the Halium channel?
<Talustus> not yet
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> People there will most likely will be able to help you
<Talustus> i'm in there now
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @alan_griffiths, yay! i think 18.04 would be awesome to test unity8, it has the Qt LTS and it's also where ubports will move after 16.04?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> This all sounds good to me! Need my vote ? Unity and Ubuntu Touch. Sounds like something is alive
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> so we have this text files https://github.com/unity8-team
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> that probably depends on other files :)))
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> and we need to like.. compile stuff? and make it work on 17.10
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i don't even know where to start lol
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Sudo apt install unity8
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> That's where I'd at least try to start
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> hehe! that would be nice :D and then a simple way to report bugs
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> We should get rid of github, and replace it with a telegram group called "Bug reports"
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @PhoenixLandPirate, YES!  Someone find @wayneoutthere  😂
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @PhoenixLandPirate, Oooh. You modernist, you …
<tgBot> <Stereofont> A bug corroboration group seems like a good idea. A quick check to confirm with another user. To weed out and refine before formal bug reporting
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Bug reporting needs to be very systematic and rigorous
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i would join a bug reporting group :))
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Idk sounds like people would just use it to throw out a bug with no checking and no info just "Scrren doesn't turn on plz help thank"
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://launchpad.net/~khurshid-alam/+archive/ubuntu/yunit
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> looks like this has the text files form unity8 git compiled from 17.10
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @PhoenixLandPirate, +1
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> so i need to install that first?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @PhoenixLandPirate, Thats the average bug report anyway so whether it's dumped in a telegram group or an issue tracker is here nor their. Both are pretty useless. On the other hand a group could be a good way to teach people about creating "useful" bug reports
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @DanChapman, 👍👏
<tgBot> <Stereofont> So group 2073.a sub para 4 of UBports … 😂
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> UT16.04 and snaps... can someone provide guidance?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Crash_Burn, well. if you are serious... well... we could do this. the obvious questions would arise but... well... we could do this...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @DanChapman, hearing this from Captain Chapman makes me think this is more possible than even I thought.. This would be... revolutionary.  This would be... awesome.....or chaos... or both
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @wayneoutthere, Unique Reference Numbers: ISO document retrieval … are you quite, quite sure?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Project Herd Cat
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> hmm. ok sounds like the other idea above is better.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ok, here is my thought
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> drum roll (read yourselves to attack and kill my idea as always!)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> How to Do It group sounds good though
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> 1. make a bug group (not sure if this is by device, by app, or ... something, but something that is  'mass numbers') … 2. people dump bugs in here before bug reporting … 3. bug confirmed (by masses) real time … 4. Bug Captail (AKA Captain Bug) role is to correctly report bug once confirmed … 5. Discuss bugs?  If it makes enough people punch themselves in face may require prioritizing?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ok FIRE!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Captain Bug with 300 filing clerks
<tgBot> <Stereofont> How about a Wednesday night tutorial group. Strictly 40 minutes. One topic is 'How to file a bug'
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @Stereofont, that will be nice
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Stereofont, this seems smart.  Maybe we can talk about bug filling on the audio cast too about how its important
<tgBot> <Stereofont> There is a time zone problem so not everyone would be able to participate live
<tgBot> <ebetonro> if it is recorded would be better
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Stereofont, +1  … ubuntu used to do something similar once a week where there was one or two tutorial/educational sessions. Would be good to see something similar and recorded so it can be used a reference to point noobs at.
<tgBot> <Michele> @DanChapman, +1
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Celebration for 1000?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Stereofont, get drunk and watch a bug tutorial?  PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARTY!!!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ;)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> but yeah, we should hae a bunch of new stuff happening soon to celebrate.   but something else... yeah.. not much time.  Remember 1K in 7d!
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @DanChapman, ubuntu on air stuff?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://www.youtube.com/user/UbuntuOnAir/videos?disable_polymer=1
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Dekko2 will be re-written as a snap package.. so does that mean snaps will be working in UT16.04?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Crash_Burn, is someone holding out? ;)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @popescu_sorin, why isn't UBports stuff streaming here?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @wayneoutthere, don't know, you probably need to talk to ubuntu people to add the ubports streams there
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> not sure how that works
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> hmm an arm notebook https://www.pine64.org/?page_id=3707
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> can we install ubuntu touch on it? :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> and if we could.. then we could run arm clicks?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> are there any arm desktops? o_O
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @popescu_sorin, Was Marius playing with one?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> They are on special order
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> don't know.. pinebook? i think he has a GPD Pocket
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> x86 atom?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> MariusG
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> oh not MariusQ
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> :D
<tgBot> <Lorxu> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/2VrOYts9/file_1893.mp4
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Crash_Burn, @DanChapman started with snap version before Canonical announced they will not continue. Than with Ubports started to develop Dekko2 click from the snap version I think. Let us see his comment when he will connect
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Lorxu, I'll take it as a, you agree
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ItXpmLsINs
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> WTF am i watching??
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> RM Desktop based on the Quad-core ARM Cortex-A72 Marvell MACCHIATObin development board with a Radeon or Nvidia GPU
<Talustus> well using halium the lxc container seems to start, still no display and no adb/telnet/ssh
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n0C4fem7CA
<Talustus> whats the suggested rootfs to use?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> so this is an ARMv8 quad-core ARM Cortex-A72 cpu + nvidia or amd video card? woa?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i need this?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIwop47HDtw
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> OMG!
<tgBot> <ebetonro> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/my2Y69lO/file_1895.jpg
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @popescu_sorin stil gate you
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> :))
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i will fix the game, i promise
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> by christmas
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i need to move it to fishy2 engine
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> as it is now it's just a silly prototype i made to test how sdl2 works
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> on ubuntu touch
<tgBot> <ebetonro> by then I will finnish it
<tgBot> <ebetonro> :))
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> then.. there is balls2 :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> that is basically balls1 with some changes that i never finished
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> pff
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> omg! i had no idea that you can use an mainstream amd/arm gpu with an arm cpu
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> 24-core ARM Cortex-A53 + 64Gb ram + amd gpu
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> woaaaa
<tgBot> <ebetonro> what?
<tgBot> <ebetonro> where?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> in the video
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> s
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIwop47HDtw
<tgBot> <ebetonro> ohhh didn't watch it yet "file manage app"  needs my love
<tgBot> <ebetonro> :))
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> so in theory we can run unity8?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If it can do aarch64 AND armhf, that'd be pretty neat
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Could they have put it any cheaper micro ATX case, though? I've seen that thing on sale for $20
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> AArch32 for full backward compatibility with Armv7 … AArch64 for 64-bit support and new architectural feature
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://developer.arm.com/products/processors/cortex-a/cortex-a53
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> nice.
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> AWESOME!
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> I NEED TO BUY ALL O F THEM!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Where do you buy it?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> good question :D
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Ok, what happened?  We were growing by like... 10 people per hour and we've stalled at 951.  Come on... what happened? there must be a reason!  I've noticed @mariogrip  has been missing a while... hmm.  innnnnteresting.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, Me missing :P noo, just been doing some matrix stuff
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/gAWr0pQG/file_1897.jpg
<tgBot> <Flohack> Incomming/r/Incoming
<tgBot> <mariogrip> new design, orange is a placeholder for icon
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Flohack, oh :P i even fail at the simple texts :P thx
<tgBot> <Flohack> @mariogrip, hahaha
<tgBot> <Flohack> Its logical, but incoming is a special one. others duplicate in this way yes
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mariogrip, If you need someone to proofread your apps, I'm your man. 🙂
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, will send them over when im done :)
<tgBot> <arudy> I have an issue here, i have m10fhd installed via ubports installer during last ubucon at the booth. Now tablet doesnt boot anymore (stuck at bq/ubuntu 1st screen). I was in stable, nothing hacky like write or such. I have rebooted in fastboot, to reinstall, via mdt or ubports installer, nothing detects the tablet (the cable works since i've plugged my e4.5 and it was shown as mounted). So. Yep, any helps welcomed ^^
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @arudy, does it get detected in "dmesg" as a usb device?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15639745
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @arudy, also does it take charge? have it been dropped, or near water?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> give some love to Bero
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @popescu_sorin, ohohoho!!! I want! would be so awesome to have this as my daily machine, no need to do cross compiling
<tgBot> <arudy> @mariogrip, I dont think so
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> yep :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> +64 Gb ram + desktop class GPU
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> probably AMD, nouveau kinda sucks
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @popescu_sorin, Yeah he said amd radion in the video
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @arudy, Do you get a battery charging animation?
<tgBot> <arudy> When i plug it, it will stick like if i try to boot
<tgBot> <arudy> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/d0PFKr5g/file_1899.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> oh.. radeon sounds old?
<tgBot> <arudy> @Stereofont, Nope
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i never had an amd card :D
<tgBot> <ebetonro> good night gents and ladies
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @popescu_sorin, I'm sorry
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @arudy, My dead 4.5 does. The drowned one. Maybe more hopeful for yours
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @popescu_sorin, Tbf I've never had an AMD CPU, but GPU I have
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @arudy, Tried a Canonical install with SPflashtool?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @PhoenixLandPirate, i had a lot of amd CPUs + nvidia cards
<tgBot> <arudy> ah now it sow the batterie loading screen
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @PhoenixLandPirate  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ItXpmLsINs&feature=youtu.be&t=309
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i don't understand what he's saying
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> when i want to cook, i just put..
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> at 5:09
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> when i want to cook, i just put a pan on top of the laptop and then
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i run..
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> make?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> -j3?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @arudy, Very long press on the power button sometimes forces boot. Like 15 seconds
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Stereofont, If the battery has gone completely flat it may take an hour before it takes any charge
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Stereofont, I would be inclined anyway to flash it again, as long as it is charging
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @popescu_sorin, compiling on all cores so the cpu usesage is 100%
<tgBot> <vanyasem> what toolset do you use for creating apps?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i am interested in the entire start: IDE (language) and UI designer
<tgBot> <arudy> @Stereofont, Yesterday i'l sure it was at 14%, now at 4%, so i supose ill wait before trying somehing
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, was that Qt Creator or something?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i want to play with it tomorrow
<tgBot> <vanyasem> im an Android Developer so that's a bit weird for me
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, you can use the Ubuntu IDE or use your own and use clickable
<tgBot> <mariogrip> https://github.com/bhdouglass/clickable
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i know about clickable, im more interested in what you actually use as an ide
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @arudy, Yes maybe letting the battery go completely dead before charging again will deal with the hang
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Stereofont, Back in the day you would have taken the battery out at this point
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> @vanyasem, You can use whatever you want, there are no particular requirements. I for example use Geany or KDevelop if I am alredy using Geany for something else
<tgBot> <mariogrip> I use atom
<tgBot> <vanyasem> and what language is used?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> QML?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> QML, Javascript for the main ui
<tgBot> <mariogrip> c++, go or python for backend
<tgBot> <mariogrip> I use c++ for all my stuff
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (you don't need a backend)
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> Or, if you go hacky, anything since is just an ubuntu system after all.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, can you use C?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, for the OS parts yes, just send a pr and it will automagicly build a deb for you
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, huh?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> for the apps, it does not handle clicks just yes
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, huh?[1]
<tgBot> <mariogrip> os parts, like system-settings, mir etc... eveything thats not an "outside app" and that uses click
<tgBot> <vanyasem> so basically C doesn't work with clicks
<tgBot> <vanyasem> right?
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> The problem is that C doesn't have direct binds to the ut API
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, what does that mean? PR where?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @TronFortyTwo, oh i see
<tgBot> <mariogrip> i completly read your question wrong...
<tgBot> <mariogrip> i was answering for ci, not c :P
<tgBot> <mariogrip> sorry
<tgBot> <vanyasem> oh :P
<tgBot> <vanyasem> but continue
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i got interested
<tgBot> <mariogrip> to answer you question, you can use `extern "C" ` but there is not any qt api for only c
<tgBot> <vanyasem> how do i quene building something for me?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, for ubports OS parts you can send a pull request on github and the ci will build a deb for you
<tgBot> <vanyasem> okay, thank you :P
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (im getting tirred, i cannot even read :P hahah)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> same
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i have to wake up in 5 hours
<tgBot> <mariogrip> oh god... `sudo sleep ivan`
<tgBot> <vanyasem> error: `Ivan: I never sleep`
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I fix the fairphone
<tgBot> <vanyasem> not a member of group `sleep`
<tgBot> <mariogrip> well i didn't type my password, how did sudo work
<tgBot> <vanyasem> had it authenticated before :P
<tgBot> <vanyasem> used it to order Monster a few minutes ago
#ubports 2017-11-07
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @mariogrip, nice!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @ebetonro, good night and thanks for all your translation work in the new UBLangs team!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, you said it wrong.  It's "I fix the fairphonnnnne"
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, Dalton can confirm this
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> lol
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i'm on 16.04 but apparently changing channels on 15.04 doesn't quit work as it should
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/294#issuecomment-342285023
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> scroll down
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> bacon is OPO i think
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> yeah.  bacon = opo
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Uncle Joe taught me that on the audiocast
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> :))
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Mako is N4, Hammerhead is N5
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Turbo is the Pro 5
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> got it :D
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I uh... Don't know the rest
<tgBot> <Jaume81> To Turbo there is 16.04?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not yet
<tgBot> <Jaume81> 👍
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> this should be a skill testing question
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I say OPO and you say 'bacon' back
<tgBot> <Christopher> OPO
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hammerhead
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> just swa you guys know, I am STILL building Telegram Desktop on ARM :D
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oof
<tgBot> <lazypower> a full day later, thats crazyness
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I first was 24+ hrs awayke
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> then slept 13+ hrs
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> now awake and going on
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @KrisJacewicz, Is there a word for this? 😱
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Crash_Burn, IDK but there is a sticker for this:
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Sticker, 512x464) https://irc.ubports.com/ihLlx4HX/file_1900
<tgBot> <lazypower> (Photo, 430x539) https://irc.ubports.com/kUzRzCt0/file_1902.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> wow, LOL
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @lazypower, lol! hahah
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @lazypower, who is this charles butler.  You are welcome in my house.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> espresso and biscuits for you, my friend.
<tgBot> <lazypower> 👋 ey, just an ex canonicaler hanging around the ubports community
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> nice! i also like how you verbified a proper nound
<tgBot> <lazypower> i hate it when i do that ;)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> sorry, you common-nouned a proper noun
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Ankle-biter canonicler
<tgBot> <lazypower> but its how we referred to ourselves amonst ourselves anyway
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @wayneoutthere, Be nice @wayneoutthere
<tgBot> <lazypower> No offense was taken, if it's all the same.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> No no...I was just messing with my good friend @wayneoutthere
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Trying to generate something funny :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Funny Generator.  ... hmm. can we write that app?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> I just wrote my first app tonight using Webapp Creator.  Screw the FAQs, I'm now an app creator!! whhhooooo
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> That crashing sound you just heard was reality hitting me in the face! 😜
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/twmX2R90/file_1904.jpg Starting to look good :D
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @mariogrip, awwww.. super cutie kittie
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> you won me over ;P
<tgBot> <mariogrip> hahaha :P kittens never disappoint or segfault for that matter :P
<tgBot> <Ern_st> ^^
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @mariogrip, We want that it sounds good too ! but go to sleep !
<tgBot> <mariogrip> It does that alredy :)
<tgBot> <Schyken> @mariogrip, COOT KITTEH
<tgBot> <Owen Roe> Is there a default password for unlocking the terminal?
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> 0000
<tgBot> <Owen Roe> That does not work
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> Than hit the enter key
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> Without type any password
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> or just set up a 4-digit passcode
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> System Settings > Security & Privacy > Locking and unlocking > Lock security
<tgBot> <Owen Roe> I'm not talking about unlocking the phone. When I try to open the terminal app it prompts for a password.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> yep, its the same 4-digit passcode
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> sanity check i think...
<tgBot> <Owen Roe> Oh okay. Thanks
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> It will ask for passcode that is det by user
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> Either default passcode is 0000
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> sms issue, can't recieve if sms has multiple receipients.  I'm leaning towards telco issues but wanted to check with UBports experts. Anyone come accross this?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> This is a bug for sure I used to have
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I have tested since I don't talk to anyone risky enough to use spytel
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> But I recall I didn't receive eithrr when on multi recipient sms thread
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Sorry so send and receive problems I meant
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Night
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @wayneoutthere, thanks.  Running some tests.  Sending out to multiple people just worked.. and I woke up my wife ;O
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Abort... abort!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Sticker, 363x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Pj2fSIc2/file_1906
<tgBot> <lazypower> @mariogrip, is this tox or a new dialer?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @popescu_sorin, No the sessions used to happen in #ubuntu-classroom and there was a little classroom app that provided a whiteboard and an irc widget. That's going back in time though pre-2011 😊
<tgBot> <oddparity> Hi I was thinking can I put my raspberry pi to any use, like helping compile stuff
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @oddparity, off course
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @oddparity, I am currently compiling Telegram Desktop, you can find something and build it too
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @oddparity, another great attitude is to create new apps that will be dedicated for both the pi and UT
<tgBot> <oddparity> OK so is there some list or I can just pick up anything
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @wayneoutthere, Re: 2: maybe do something about the dumping part, and educate people in asking politely, but usually i tend to ask around if a perceived bug is a thing before i report it in any official way.
<tgBot> <YougoChats> re: 1:  FP2 already has it's own group, and i assume others do to, but it doesn't have a lot of eyes on it.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @oddparity, I don't know of any list, would like to know if there is somethng like that, but I doubt. … Best would be some sort of IDE. Currently I already compiled Lazarus IDE< and geany works on UT. Maybe something else that exists on Ubuntu and has sources to compile for ARM.
<tgBot> <oddparity> OK great👍
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @oddparity, On the 2nd thought, I think these 2 categories would be best: … 1. Touch aware apps … 2. qt5 apps
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> because if you get touch-unaware app on UY phone, it still is not of a good use, because of less than great user experience. Still good to use in the ssh -X scenario though!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> qt5 app would be awesome to find out whether or not it would work natively on mir
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> mind you that mir uses qt5.4.1 currenlty, on the UT 15.04
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I am myself very curious if pi compiled qt5 app would "just work" on UT natively via Mir
<tgBot> <oddparity> Thanks I'll find out some and try to compile
<tgBot> <oddparity> Will report if I'm successfull
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @oddparity, even if unsuccessful do share any interesting findings/experiences
<tgBot> <oddparity> Sure
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I am currently writing post about compiling Telegram Desktop from official sources also with pi board in my workflow. I don't know if I will succeed in the end, but the post will be posted regardless, as there is a lot of good insight in it.
<tgBot> <oddparity> OK do share it
<tgBot> <oddparity> Would surely be an educating experience  … I'm very new to this so it will certainly help 😅
<tgBot> <Vijay> @oddparity, See if you can take whatspp.. I assume it compiles pi needs to build for ut
<tgBot> <Vijay> Or at least it has source for arm.
<tgBot> <oddparity> @Vijay, Sorry if I'm ignorant but is WhatsApp open source
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @oddparity, No
<tgBot> <oddparity> Then how is it supposed to be compiled
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> I think you were talking about Telegram nor WhatsApp
<tgBot> <Vijay> My comment was based on this info
<tgBot> <Vijay> Fwd from Matteo: Kris once finished with Telegram and ported to UT, are u able to do so also for Whatsapp, same way?... I read it has been successfully compiled for Raspberry PI as well as Telegram app
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Vijay, +1
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Vijay, @KrisJacewicz
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @oddparity, well well, I have no idea about the sources of WhatsApp
<tgBot> <Flohack> Morning everyone! Updates telegram beta build, now replies work again
<tgBot> <Flohack> You need to download the same 2.5.0 again, tzhere is no version bump
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Vijay, I have not "finished it" actually. It is still ongoing for a 2nd day in a row
<tgBot> <Vijay> I don't have complete idea about how and why? But there were people who were able to register and send messages using pi  … http://www.mascal.it/rpiyowsup_e.html
<tgBot> <Vijay> http://www.mascal.it/rpiwa_e.html
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> also iomportant to note, Telegram already is being compiled by @popescu_sorin (i think he is porting it, right?) and works natively on Mir, but: … 1. It is not compiled from the official Telegram code on git … 2. It is not Telegram Desktop, but a mobile version (I think, can be verified?)
<tgBot> <Vijay> I think telegram's maintainer is @Flohack
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Vijay, still checking it but looks like actually just a script in pythin for using a 3rd party (paid) to route message in a sms to Whatsapp network
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @Flohack, thx for the info, Flo
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and Telegram has been compiled on pi before but: … 1. Not Telegram Desktop, just a CLI version … 2. Unless it was but I found nothing on it
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Flohack, Just wanted to ask this, thanks
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @KrisJacewicz, seems that sms part was just to handle authentication/registration. It is a 3rd party pythin script nonethless. It talks to Whatsapp server directly.
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> See, it works, great @Flohack
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Vijay, How can this work, WhatsApp is closed source, to reverse-engineer it and understand the api is very cumbersome. Telegram is somehow open and still every new feature takes months to implement ;)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> also, I am not doing any "porting" work, not really. I am compiling on ARM. I make few adjustments in the source code here and there (all documented) but really to little to say that I'm porting anything. The most I got to "porting" is when I added few lines of constant definitions for ARM architecture that were not present in the original source code, but that was literally 10 definitions/lines of code.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> if you look at this resources-wise (desktop, pi board and phone) or  time-wise though... shit gets crazy then. So maybe I am porting, I don't know, hahaha
<tgBot> <theMitu> @mariogrip, Oh, nice :) I'd have a few suggestions though: … 1. Unless the background color (I mean the bottom part of course) is taken from the theme, it should be white. The most apps' UI is black on white (including the phone app. Yes, I know music app is an exception), and I think it's better to stay consistent. … 2. Are the icons plain buttons or will require swipe? When I look at them, I don't know. I'd either make them buttons or replace wi
<tgBot> sliders, so that user knows what to do with them befor he touches the screen for the first time. … 3. Swiping from bottom is a nice pattern, so I would stick it for quick replies and make them look like anywhere else in the SDK. A gentle hint like "swipe up to reply with SMS" could be added - a light gray should be used for it to make it a secondary text. … 4. Ubuntu phone vary rarely uses bold font. I've found it only in one place - SIM 1 and SIM 2 in the 
<tgBot> indicator.That's why I'd use a normal font weight for the contact name - as it is used everywhere else (in music app for album/artist names too). Text is big, it does not need to be bold. … 5. I'd suggest increasing photo size so that it is square. There's still plenty of space underneath. … 6. I'd add more margin above the contact name. The same reason - much space underneath and the text seems to be too close to the photo. … I hope this helps. Thanks fo
<tgBot> Apart from that: Let's refer to https://docs.ubuntu.com/phone/en/ - there are many beautiful mockups. All of them are for the new unreleased SDK, but still they show how the OS in general should look. I'd love if this direction was continued. :) … @sverzegnassi, as you are developing the SDK, you might want to look through these docs unless you have known them earlier than me :)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @theMitu you Polish?
<tgBot> <Flohack> I would love to see more coordinated effort. Now when I read that also @popescu_sorin does smth with Telegram I must say its the usual stuff in FOSS: People start all their own flavor of smth before coordinating. There is a group of 10 people in the background of the current app, me as a maintainer.
<tgBot> <Flohack> But go ahead, we got all the time we need
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Flohack, I think Popescu's telegram effort is more significant than mine, because AFAIK Telegram Desktop is not touch-aware.  … Also, if the version I am compiling does not play well with phone's version of QT, it will be a no-go too. I am taking an alternative path just as a POC challenge, and to find out some answers. Popescu's version of Telegram is more about actual applicability.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @KrisJacewicz, but at least I hope Raspberry Pi users will thank me, even if ultimately UT turns out a failure :D
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> *I mean Telegram Desktop on UT, not UT itself !
<tgBot> <Flohack> But still, there is a group of people here trying to get things organized. Soon we are a foundation. How can we succeed if other people not even ask us whats the best way to participate. Its waste of time & resources, and causes frustration. Thats how forking usually starts
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Flohack, I reckon what you are saying is all valid. Although some cowboyship is a good thing, as long as the official UT strategy ommits some focus areas.
<tgBot> <theMitu> @KrisJacewicz, Yes, I am :D
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Sticker, 512x358) https://irc.ubports.com/oqwcIcfo/file_1909
<tgBot> <theMitu> :)
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @theMitu, Reply test...
<tgBot> <Schyken> @nfsprodriver, Test reply
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> 👍
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @DanChapman, Haha ancient history 😎
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @lazypower, uMatriks video call.
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> wip
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @theMitu, +1 😍
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @KrisJacewicz, Some radicals later become the mainstream but it is a delicate balance. Always risky but necessary at the same time
<tgBot> <F_P_S> @Flohack, Thank you again!. Will try it after work. 👍
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Flohack, Woo
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @theMitu, nice info for people like me who are ignorante about documentation stuff
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> and... good points about the new caller remake
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @LarreaMikel, :D lol , what I miss more actually its an app with audio call. There is none yet available. Its the only thing i am missing so badly
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> actually I think the only app who let us do that is skype webapp, but its skype............ not best case scenario, specially when no one uses skypes 24hs on their phone, like my family members
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> and I hate skype
<tgBot> <Greg> Is there a way to automount SD cards? Whenever I restart my phone it unmounts and I have to make a directory in media and remount
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @malditobastardo, You maybe wanted to say: I do not like it. 😉😇
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Greg, SD in phone or external with USB connection
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Milan Korecky, I think right now they are trying to give proper support to Linux. But the electron beta was a bad joke.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Buggy. It was just the web skype. They stopped the native app for Linux
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> For desktop is good. But for mobile I never like it tbh
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> good on windows and osx *
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @malditobastardo, After install it broken my LG II 9
<tgBot> <Greg> @Milan Korecky, In phone, it's formatted in ex fat though, I have the packages installed for it
<tgBot> <Mattia> @Milan Korecky, What rom have you installed?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @malditobastardo, before Microsoft bought it off, it was written in Delphi. Now, I have no idea. But if it was still written in Delphi, porting it to Linuxand OSX would hv been a breeze. Porting to Android and iOS would also be quite easy.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Greg, Greg, I don't think it's the right way to manually create anything in the /media folder manually. Use gvfs-mount, or mount elsewhere, I  suggest. Because /media location is known for being used by automatic/non-assistive mounting by Ubuntu.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @KrisJacewicz, in that sense, it is probably only normal/proper/expected that whatever you make manually into /media folder, gets deleted later on by the OS.
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Mattia, It was factory android 4 in that times and I just installed Skype and everything went wrong, auto restarting and even reinstalling did not help, weird device. My father has it still and no any problem
<tgBot> <Greg> @KrisJacewicz, I didn't think it was riright, thanks I will try gvfs-mount
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @Flohack, Testinggg
<tgBot> <cibersheep> Weeeeeeee
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> @KrisJacewicz Where can I find the source for the Open Software Hub if it is already a thing?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @cibersheep, youre welcome ^^
<tgBot> <bastos777> @Flohack, I would be interested in participate in the foundation. So how could this be possible?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @bastos777, contact @dal
<tgBot> <Flohack> @bastos777, contact @UniversalSuperBox he got the details
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @TronFortyTwo, https://open.uappexplorer.com/ has "Source" on the bottom right which links to https://github.com/UbuntuOpenStore
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @TronFortyTwo, if you remind me on 13th then I will be back with you on that one. Now I am in a businwss trip and tmr going to China.
<tgBot> <Lorxu> (Oh, it's not the OpenStore?)
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> @Lorxu, thanks but that is th open store
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Lorxu, that is not what he asked for
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> @KrisJacewicz, Thank you
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Okay, it sounded similar enough I thought that was meant
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Good to know there's a difference
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Lorxu, Open Software Hub is my alternative store where apps are packaged without click or any other confinement. Apps are being installed into the UT device completely under home directory, and even gtk apps will install. Also PSH supports Desktop Ubuntu and will support Windows and OSX in addition.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> *OSH
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1204x900) https://irc.ubports.com/KI0DKSx1/file_1911.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x768) https://irc.ubports.com/qq14jSKc/file_1914.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x768) https://irc.ubports.com/ehY8rAnp/file_1915.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x768) https://irc.ubports.com/Yc0jGrfg/file_1917.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x768) https://irc.ubports.com/eJXZ0UJ7/file_1919.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x768) https://irc.ubports.com/0RmlCZz8/file_1921.jpg
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Oh, I remember that
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x768) https://irc.ubports.com/GSzSIgoX/file_1923.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> the scdeens are in the windowed mode. in staged mode it goes full screen
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Could that support something like AppImages?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Lorxu, could support anything really but the idea behind is to provide apps that do gwt installed in a portable way.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> into home directory
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> not into any location outside of /home
<tgBot> <Xorpad> well..  it would take as much work as any new device port that's started as an AOSP fork
<tgBot> <Xorpad> you might as well port a real device
<tgBot> Pramathesh Ambasta was added by: Pramathesh Ambasta
<tgBot> <Pramathesh Ambasta> Hi friends. Would like to install the ubuntu-sdk on Ubuntu 17.10 but can't. Apt complains that there is no release file for the ppa. Help greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Pramathesh Ambasta, Hello Ambasta and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Pramathesh Ambasta, Hello Pramathesh and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Hehe
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Good
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> I am driving Lionelb
<tgBot> <Pramathesh Ambasta> @Milan Korecky, Thanks
<tgBot> <Pramathesh Ambasta> @Stereofont, Thanks
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Pramathesh Ambasta, Lots of stuff has been taken out of the 17.10 repository.  I don't know the answer but hopefully someone who knows will respond soon
<tgBot> <Pramathesh Ambasta> Thanks Lionelb
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Things can get lost in the flow of messages so it can be asked again if necessary
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Pramathesh Ambasta, @mimecar
<tgBot> <Pramathesh Ambasta> @Stereofont, Yes. Sure
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @mimecar you have a virtualbox image with sdk installed, haven't you? where is hosted?
<tgBot> <mimecar> I think latest version is for 16.04
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Pramathesh Ambasta, Your question is already picked up by DuckDuckGo. Impressive!
<tgBot> <mimecar> @j2g2rp, Yes, one second
<tgBot> <Pramathesh Ambasta> @Stereofont, Kewl!
<tgBot> <ebetonro> (Sticker, 512x402) https://irc.ubports.com/0htYXLGj/file_1924
<tgBot> <ebetonro> duckduckgo to the rescue
<tgBot> <mimecar> https://forums.ubports.com/post/4334
<tgBot> <mimecar> It's on my Google drive unit
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @Pramathesh Ambasta, maybe it's interesting for you to take a look to mimecar's post. He already have a virtual machine prepared to download with the  sdk
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @mimecar, +1
<tgBot> <Pramathesh Ambasta> @j2g2rp, Yes. Looking at it right now
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Linux + Efficiency.  Be afraid.  Be very afraid 😎
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> Pramathesh I used your sound recorder app.
<tgBot> <Mohannes> @mimecar, OMG, Miguel or Hero of the day!
<tgBot> <Pramathesh Ambasta> @Cesar_Herrera, Thanks! Want to tinker with it. But realized after I updated to 17.10 that the ide is not installing
<tgBot> <mimecar> I use that virtual machine for developing
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @malditobastardo, uMatriks will have that soon
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @malditobastardo, Signal would be nice, for complete integration
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Honestly, Signal is as hostile as WhatsApp
<tgBot> <Lorxu> They also block third party apps
<tgBot> <Lorxu> So unless they want to support UT natively you're pretty much out of luck
<tgBot> <samzn> seriously?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Yes
<tgBot> <Lorxu> You never heard of the LibreSignal crap?
<tgBot> <samzn> not been very acquainted with it
<tgBot> <samzn> but I remember Signal was a pain to use
<tgBot> <Lorxu> They threatened lawsuits and everything and eventually the developer gave up on it
<tgBot> <samzn> Needed Chrome and Google play services
<tgBot> <Lorxu> That was the only way to run it without Google Play
<tgBot> <samzn> I absolutely hate developers that pull the C&D trigger
<tgBot> <samzn> Snap Inc is almost bankrupt and I'm happy
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Signal is open only by license
<tgBot> <samzn> They are incredibly hostile to ppl that want to help them spread their services
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Lorxu, Ah. I didn't know it was dependent
<tgBot> <Lorxu> And Signal also attacked several people trying to use their crypto protocol, trying to scare them with GPL things that half the time don't make sense
<tgBot> <Lorxu> But when Facebook wants to use it and pays a shitload of money suddenly all is finu
<tgBot> <Stereofont> An upside us that 'normal ' people are more prepared to sign up to it
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Matrix over signal honestly
<tgBot> <Lorxu> And Matrix' crypto is a reimplementation of the signal one and audited
<tgBot> <Greg> In their defense you can now install the apk without play services and it works
<tgBot> <Stereofont> That I accept. It depends in what sphere. For family on android, Signal is at least preferable to Google apps
<tgBot> <Greg> they brought that out earlier this year
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Riot's main issue is UI
<tgBot> <Greg> once we get telegram secret chats there isn't much reason to use signal imo
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Greg, SMS?
<tgBot> <Greg> What do you mean sorry?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Sorry. I mean encrypted SMS are a reason to use Signal?
<tgBot> <Mohannes> Summary: Signal is bad mkay.
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Greg, Well I mean... Proper crypto?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Telegram's crypto is a joke. If it's secure, it's by luck
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Stereofont, Got removed ages ago
<tgBot> <Greg> I don't think signal uses encryptes SMS any more, I believe that caused a fork which is called silence
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Greg, Yup
<tgBot> <Stereofont> As always, I learn stuff here
<tgBot> <Stereofont> So Matrix for SMS?  Or just forget SMS?
<tgBot> <Greg> Telegrams crypto is good enough imo
<tgBot> <Greg> I haven't seen anyone saying there's any fundamental flaws and the code is open source there could be zero days sure but I don't believe there are none in signal
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Greg, There was dumping in free text on the device. But like anything, if the device is compromised …
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Stereofont, Matrix only supports SMS to the UK I think but not encrypted. I'd forget SMS, it's built on a buggy network that has no real authentication and that only works because phone modems are very locked up and legally have to be because the network is too unsafe
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Lorxu, SMS use declining fast, for sure
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Lorxu, was this the one Joe was telling me about in our last audiocast - the one that uses a chrome plugin or something?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @wayneoutthere, The desktop client used to be a Chrome plugin, now it's Electron
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I honestly think Matrix is the future. Properly libre (not client-only) and tries to connect all networks together
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Favourite IRC client :P
<tgBot> <Stereofont> The huge keys for Matrix seem quite intimidating, for grandfather /grandmother use
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Lorxu, from my understanding sms is 100% open like a generic radio signal.  In BC, Canada here, from my understanding, a telecom, if asked by any govt authority will simply hand over all contents of SMS.  It has been a while since I looked at this but my memory (bad memory) has only one thing in it - SMS = really not secure/worst possible option
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Ooh. Grandmother?  Here? Lol
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Lorxu, you've pretty much sold me a long while ago but the issue is we need something that is 'platform agnostic' yet with 'decent security' and lots of features until we get there.  I therefore must agree with Flo et al that Telegram is our 'current best option'  - look at how much we are getting done now?  But yes, we need to make the best long term choice soon for sure
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @wayneoutthere, Yup, also, the network is so old and insecure that there's no authentication at all. The only thing keeping everyone from spoofing everyone is the closed firmware of the phone modems
<tgBot> <Greg> I mean we're talking in plaintext now if I'm not mistaken as groups aren't encrypted
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Greg, you are correct
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @wayneoutthere, Matrix has more features :P
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Lorxu, that's an Impossi-bull
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Greg, Well, there's TLS. Not completely plane, but the server can read. SMS you can read if you just spoof the receiving device, no security at all
<tgBot> <Lorxu> One old Nokia phone has a bug in the firmware that allows software to spoof a number, which makes it super valuable for criminals :P
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I saw a spoof SMS app 😱
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Mobile banking hmmm
<tgBot> <Lorxu> They can use that phone to receive the 2 factor codes of others for banking and so
<tgBot> <Lorxu> SMS is the worst two factor method lol
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> yeah. it's going to be a bad day soon when the 'normal people' get a really nasty wake up call.  i'm not fully secure but comparing to where I was 10 years ago... man.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> ps I think this is on topic as about UBports comms?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @wayneoutthere, They are about to launch communities, where you can have an "Ubuntu Touch" community and several channels under that one community (like Discord has)
<tgBot> <Greg> Oh yes of course
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Also Matrix has had video chats forever, how about Telegram? :P
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I only miss stickers in Matrix
<tgBot> <Lorxu> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/0VmgjRIE/file_1925
<tgBot> <Lorxu> No stickers makes me sad
<PureTryOut[m]> I still wonder why this channel uses an IRC <-> Telegram bridge rather than a Matrix <-> IRC and a Matrix <-> Telegram bridge. it would look much cleaner on the IRC and Matrix side, while it wouldn't change much on the Telegram side
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @wayneoutthere, All of Yahoo. A bank will be quite spectacular though
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @PureTryOut[m]> I still wonder why this channel uses an IRC <-> Telegram bridge rather than a Matrix <-> IRC and a Matrix <-, The Telegram bridge still kinda sucks but agreed
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Wouldn't look any less neat
<PureTryOut[m]> Telegram bridging will always suck on the Telegram side, as it's API's are limited
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Lorxu, that one does indeed seem surprising - granted
 * PureTryOut[m] uploaded an image: Screenshot_2017-11-07_14-34-08.png (33KB) <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/asCpOjiWxvRxvlMxIkSHZkhD>
<PureTryOut[m]> you guys have to agree that for IRC, that looks bad. why can't the bridge just make virtual users like the Matrix <-> IRC bridge does?
<PureTryOut[m]> that said, any Ubuntu Touch Matrix client in the works?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @PureTryOut[m], Yup there were screenshots posted earlier
<tgBot> <Lorxu> uMatriks
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Unfortunately this bridge doesn't sync media
<PureTryOut[m]> ooh that's the one based on libqmatrixclient right?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> No clue
<PureTryOut[m]> see, the Matrix <-> Telegram bridge does sync media 😉 ok I'll shut up
<tgBot> <Lorxu> You're preaching to the choir :P
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> This topic is so funny because: … A) it's kind of OT but not really … B) It's super important … C) we're having it on telegram … D) everyone cares and has an opinion. … Almost seems like this should be a permanent 'lab room' or 'opinin room'.  jump in, jump out, catch up on the latest messaging rants, etc
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> like OT.. or should it all just go to OT?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> On the development version of Riot we could make a new room in the community and everyone would be able to see it without having to share links ;)
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Honestly though, I think using Telegram is just fine for now, especially because it's so common
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> yes, we always come back to that. haha
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> PureTryOut: matrix to telegram bridge sucks for irc users
<PureTryOut[m]> in what way?
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> https://mikaela.info/english/2017/09/19/teleirc-instead-of-telematrix.html
<PureTryOut[m]> Lorxu: yeah the upcoming communities support of Matrix would definitely help projects like this
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/bgqzDgCm/file_1926.click
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i might just be interested in this, sir.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> my N4 may disagree, but allow me to try
<tgBot> <mariogrip> use `pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted umatriks.larreamikel_0.7_armhf.click` to install it
<PureTryOut[m]> bhushanshah: ok valid complaints. I guess it's issues in both the Telegram bridge (not using usernames on Matrix side but display names for Telegram users) and the IRC bridge (sending a link for "long messages" rather than somehow formatting it into 1 line
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ok....... that's already giving me heart palpitations
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> so i just clicked download above and now I terminal myself?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> I can push a test version to the open store? (call it uMatrix mariogrip test or something)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> do i have to CD to any directory or just open terminal
<tgBot> <mariogrip> cd into Downloads
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ok thanks
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> let me show you my strength, Mariogripsgarden
<tgBot> <delijati> @mariogrip can you point me to the repo for you uMatrix code
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @delijati, haven't pushed it just yet, wating to be acceped upstream for libqmatrixclient https://github.com/QMatrixClient/libqmatrixclient/pull/110
<tgBot> <mariogrip> and also have a some fixes left
<tgBot> <delijati> yeah i saw the libqmatrixclient code but not the uMatriks ;)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> i'll try to get it pushed today, have some cleanup todo first console.log eveywhere :P
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> could not resolve...
<tgBot> <delijati> haha mo problem :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @wayneoutthere, does this mean it didn't download to downloads maybe?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i just clicked and uses open store
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> haha
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> it started right away or something
<tgBot> <mariogrip> will upload to the store
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> well it opened with store anyway
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> seems to be doing something...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> or not..
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> it's now showing in downloads..
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> maybe telegram sends it elsewher?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> oh!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i think i figured out.. stand by
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @mariogrip, Hi, small question, is it more stable compared to yesterday ?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/umatriks.mariogrip.test
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Milan Korecky, quite alot
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> installing...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> installed
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> who's the boss, Marius?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> except... how to open it
<tgBot> <mariogrip> drag down your app menu to refresh
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> k
<tgBot> <mariogrip> then press uMatriks
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> wow!! great feature!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> haha
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> when are we making the 'how to use our awesome phones' video series??
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> dang.. i have to find my user/login brb
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Thanks, I see that the file size is much bigger, again thanks
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @wayneoutthere, @wayneoutthere goes to his Panic Room.. deep underground
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Greg, There is a possible MitM attack on secure chats (but it can only be executed by Telegram servers actually), and then some questionable crypto paradigmas, which is more opinion based. And I think one of the hash functions should be replaced. Overall, you need to trust Telegram as a company. This is of course some kinde of flaw, too ^^
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @mariogrip, Or open ot with OpenStore XD
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> sigh... do i have to have 'homeserver' set or should it find me automatically
<tgBot> <mariogrip> no
<tgBot> <mariogrip> homeserver is if you want to host it yourself, but just use matrix.org that's the default no need to enter anything
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ok stand by sorry
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ok nice. i'm back in how to find you for call?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> first add me
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @mariogrip, can we use the telegram download and open with openstore instead?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Ok, so that was pretty cool.  It worked 50% which means it's 80% ready with marius
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> audio quality was killer good
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/Xvo5nqUl/file_1928.jpg
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @LarreaMikel, yes, i have made a test version on the openstore, it's called "uMatrix mariogrip test" but got a problem when you call from ubuntu phone <-> ubuntu phone (i haven't tested this before now) but it seems like only one gets audio here
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> yes, we are also doing tests...
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> hehe
<tgBot> xesvk was added by: xesvk
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @TronFortyTwo, I found out that opensoftwarehub.com domain is down, I will fix it when back from the biz trip, but I made a temporary hosting. I will need to publish apps to that new hosting too, for now only snake game is there. When the original hosting is up again, it will work seamlessly. … URL: wget api.sound.com.tw/dev/kris/installOSH_arm.sh -O installOSH_arm.sh
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> Great thanks
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> actually the domain is .org, not .com, so: opensoftwarehub.org
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @xesvk, Hello JZ and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> updated news report: … with video call, *both* audio and video work perfectly.  A few minor issues with GUI but both video and audio had excellent quality during call. Well done @mariogrip
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> great news!
<tgBot> <Mohannes> @wayneoutthere, @mariogrip is the Lord Viking we need!
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> Test completed: voice call riot(desktop)->ut !!
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> nice sound quality
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> oh nice.  desktop to UT... well done.  i heard my desktop ringing while testing glad it works
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> yes... if you answer from desktop the ut call instance keeps calling...
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @theMitu, Yes! I was aware of the design docs, but I do appreciate your reminder about keeping an eye on them. They contain quite a lot of new UI visuals, might be worth to give them a try in the new Suru theme :)
<tgBot> <Mohannes> @sverzegnassi, Keeping everyone sharp like a razor. This community is getting more vibrant every day!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> hold on...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Mohannes that logo looks a bit like mine...
<tgBot> <ebetonro> lol upsidedown Wayne
<tgBot> <ebetonro> :D
<tgBot> <Mohannes> If your name was Mayne(out there).... but it isnt
<tgBot> <Mohannes> Its a solid M for Mohannes
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> hold on.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I spent cash money making that logo for my business...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I think you shoud consider removal
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> your a nice young man but lacking in wisdom apparently
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i'm giving you 10 seconds to remove your perverted version of a good thing
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i see no response
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> 10
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> can i get a 9?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (I still see a violation)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> 8
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> punk
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> 7
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ...  i see an ugly M up there
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> 6
<tgBot> <ebetonro> get away Wayne will explode
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> *gets lawyers number from drawer*
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> 5
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I'm not going to give you the pleasure of 5 through 0.  Yu're on my hitlist Mayo
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> What the ... SG has gone Nuclear.  I'm getting the fire hose
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> 🚒🚑
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I'm sure we'll work it out. Just a bump on the road to success, right @Mohannes
<tgBot> <Mohannes> sorry for my late reaction. I was thinking on how much I care about your opinion....
<tgBot> <Mohannes> 10
<tgBot> <Mohannes> 9
<tgBot> <Mohannes> 8
<tgBot> <Mohannes> 7
<tgBot> <Mohannes> 6
<tgBot> <Mohannes> 5
<tgBot> <Mohannes> 4
<tgBot> <Mohannes> 3
<tgBot> <Mohannes> 2
<tgBot> <Mohannes> 1
<tgBot> <Mohannes> 0 F*cks
<tgBot> <theMitu> @sverzegnassi, Cool! :) I really love these mockups and it would be great if it could be pixel-perfectly made real in your QQC style someday :) … Two more questions: … 1. How can I look how your style looks (any test app, widget gallery etc.)? … 2. Are you focused only on QQC style or you are going to take up moving Ubuntu specific components to QQC later on? (Bottom edge, adaptive page layout, ubuntu's headers and list items with actions etc.)?
<tgBot> <Mohannes> and please delete my upside-down shopped logo @wayneoutthere. Its a disgrace
<tgBot> <ebetonro> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/HJ9aOJw3/file_1929
<tgBot> <ebetonro> let the games begin we should enjoy this
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Mohannes, ......
<tgBot> <Mohannes> I would, if it was your logo. But it isnt. its a free country
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Mohannes and Wayne got same logos now 😜😜😳
<tgBot> <Mohannes> s a free cunch
<tgBot> <Mohannes> no, its an M
<tgBot> <Mohannes> Totally different
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Its a mirror image of each other upside down
<tgBot> <Mohannes> no it isnt
<tgBot> <Mohannes> these arent the droids youre looking for
<tgBot> <Mohannes> move along
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> These arent the droids I am looking for.
<tgBot> allaert was added by: Mohannes
<tgBot> <Mohannes> All hail the CPT Tool ceator
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Hail..lo ? @allaert
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> We have like 5 different ways to install UT!
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> I wasn't familiar with CPT and if it was depreciated in favor of Ubuntu-installer?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> for 16.04/17.04/17.10
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> anyways
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> ubports.com says `Alternative install? Use  CPT  or MDT`
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere bug fixed, new version out! ready to test?
<tgBot> <Mohannes> Yes! Thanks Marius
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Give me 10min and send me file
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, it's on the open store
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Mohannes, wayne nr2 :P
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Oh
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> 0.8.1?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> could someone send me direct download link for terminal click from the open store?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.terminal
<tgBot> <Michele> https://open.uappexplorer.com/api/download/com.ubuntu.terminal/com.ubuntu.terminal_latest_armhf.click
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Mohannes @wayneoutthere Guys I get the feeling that irony, humor, sarcasm are sometimes not properly conveyed by text messages. People got confused by your avatar battle...
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Flohack, +1 chat is one-dimensional
<tgBot> <Flohack> remember we got many international users and english is more like a tool for us
<tgBot> <Stereofont> My native language is English and it was the same for me …
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Milan Korecky, thank you!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Michele, thanks!
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @theMitu, 1) I'm currently rewriting most of the components, so it's not yet that polished. Anyway, the QQC2 Widget Gallery, or any other QQC2 apps should be okay. Once the style is installed on the system, you only need to launch the app as: … $ ./<app-bin-name> -style suru … 2) My focus for now is just to create the style, and see how much things can be done by using QQC2 only. I'd like to try to be as much complying with the "Qt-way" of wr
<tgBot> QML apps as possible. … However, I haven't found many apps using QQC2 (except a simple calculator), so I've been forced to port a few screens (and components) of UITK apps on QQC2, for testing purpose.
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> So, yes, there will be a "Suru.Components" module with some Ubuntu UI element. Ideally, they should work with all the QQC2 themes, i.e. not too restrictive - but, yet opinated - UI choices. … e.g. UITK ListItemLayout's slots are partially provided by QQC2 ItemDelegate already. … What I did is: https://pastebin.com/2yWJk2kB … There might be a futher module, called e.g. "Suru.Patterns", which implements the most common patterns (e.g. empty st
<tgBot> usually designed in Ubuntu apps. … I'd prefer that these modules could be as much portable as possible. An app dev just import a few QML files as resources, and {she|he} is totally free to use or change them as he needs. They should really work just as a template. … The bottom edge (just my opinion) doesn't work great on a desktop or a converged environment. QQC2 provides de-facto a FAB, which might be an interesting solution. But this is still TBD.
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> With Qt 5.9 Kirigami Apps should also work in UBports, which could be interesting. Like http://github.com/kaidanim/kaidan :)
<tgBot> Victor LP was added by: Victor LP
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> Yep, it would be cool to have kirigami apps on UT. I didn't tested Kirigami yet, since it still provide opinionated UI framework (like every toolkit, after all). … For how QQC2 works, and how people writes QML apps, we should anyway expect to see apps that doesn't completely fit with the pure Ubuntu/Suru visuals. QQC2 apps could even force the e.g. "Material" style on UT, with no chance to make them using our "Suru" style. Others might look goo
<tgBot> with a specific style instead. Even the official "material" and "universal" styles slightly differ one from the other. … Once we decide to support Kirigami and Fluid apps, we should accept that they will still handle the UI in their own (slightly different) way. That's actually great, because it means more choice.
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> Once we decide to support Kirigami and Fluid apps, we should accept that they will still handle the UI in their own (slightly different) way. That's actually great, because it means more choice.
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I still wish we had a clear tutorial for PyQt. I don't like the only reason my app doesn't run on UT being because I can't find packaging instructions :P
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Hello Victor LP and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @sverzegnassi, Stefano, could you explain a little about Kirigami and Fluid? I am not familiar with them
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> They are like the Ubuntu UI Toolkit, but implemented at the top of QtQuick Controls 2. QQC2 does not provide all the components required for a desktop and/or mobile experience, since it has been created with embedded in mind (and it's still under development)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @sverzegnassi, So would that involve installing a 'UT Max' module or could they be native on the phone?
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> We could ship e.g. Kirigami inside the system image, but I'm sure it could be worth atm (again, everything is under development, I guess). We might want to make easier for devs to include Kirigami inside a click package, or support snap packages; in that terms, they would be native.
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> For instance, Fluid (a.k.a. LiriOS) apps have been already packaged as snap, and they can run on Ubuntu desktop (they are developed originally on Arch Linux, IIRC)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> So potentially an assembly kit? Lego?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Off-the
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Off-the-peg elements?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Then set your english bars at new levels and.. Who said we are joking?  ;) have you been listening to secret audio???
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Lorxu, tryy run it without packaging then
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @KrisJacewicz, I tried, but PyQt isn't preinstalled
<tgBot> <Lorxu> And sure I could apt but... users shouldn't have to ever do that
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Lorxu, how big is it?
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> We wrote a tool for that back at the time, since DocViewer and File Manager have the same requirement. … It doesn't look great, but always did its job. … If you have a .deb package for your dependencies, this should come handy … https://github.com/sverzegnassi/docviewer-app/blob/master/tools/get-click-deps … https://github.com/sverzegnassi/docviewer-app/blob/master/cmake/modules/Click.cmake
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> 'ubuntu-app-launch' adds the confined click-pkg location to LD_LIBRARY_PATH, so anything in '/opt/click.ubuntu.com/<app_id>/<version/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf' should just work "out of the box".
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Lorxu, I could publish via OSH, no command line needed, no sudo no nothing
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @sverzegnassi, I meant, you could deploy entirely without click
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> in the .desktop launcher you set Exec=...../app.sh
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and in the .sh script you set all the things, like LD_LIBRARY_PATH, etc
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> try putting your app entirely in ~/MyApp and test
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @KrisJacewicz, Sure, we know about the click-free choice. I'm just presenting the click one  :P
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> when it runs I can publish it via OSH
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @sverzegnassi, aright
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @KrisJacewicz, Seems about 2MB: https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/python3-pyqt5
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @KrisJacewicz, I'd like that but I no longer have an UT tablet myself so can't really test anyway :P
<tgBot> <Lorxu> (I flashed Android on it so I would be less bored in my 10 hour flight, I know, I'm a heathen)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Lorxu, if you want I can try to help you, but this idea can get lost so if you want, email me: k.k.jacewicz@gmail.com
<tgBot> <Sconio> @mariogrip Good Job for uMatrix 👍
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Does the uMatriks in the openstore, have the GUI I helped design? :D
<tgBot> <Sconio> video and voice it's ok
<tgBot> <Sconio> very good job
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Wow
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Video and voice already?!
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Amazing! I though they was a joke haha
<tgBot> <Sconio> yes it's runing !
<tgBot> <Mile_Guitars> Hello guys, have a nice days to everyone. I have a old Samsung S3 mobile phone, is there any option to turn it to ubuntu phone? I'm using linux on my pc. Thanks.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Mile_Guitars, The chances are slim I think but they depend on the Halium project and the range of phones which that will support. Samsung are some of the least promising
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @Flohack, Hmmm knowing wayne I did know it was a joke/silly games ... We need to stretch from time to time so do not be to harsh on them
<tgBot> <Mile_Guitars> @Stereofont, I understand Lionelb, ok i will wait 👍
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Mile_Guitars, There is a Halium group on Telegram. You could pick up some thoughts there? Good luck 😎
<tgBot> <Mile_Guitars> @Stereofont, Thanks Lionelb 😎👍
<tgBot> <Mattia> And is there a chance to see Ubuntu phone in xiaomi mi3 and Xiaomi mi5?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Fwd from BrisPete: We'd love to support as many devices as possible. Unfortunately porting a new device takes a long time and there are only a few of us doing the work. More developers working on porting devices would mean more devices ported. This will particularly be true when the Halium Project is successful.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Mattia, I can really only give the same answer. Halium has the potential to open up a wide range of phones for UBports (and other phone OSs). Until it is mature, it won't be clear quite how many
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Where phones have one 'badge' for what us actually a wide range of internal components, it is even more complicated. True foe Meizu. Not sure about Xiaomi
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Oh and sorry about my keyboard 😎
<tgBot> pablochere was added by: pablochere
<tgBot> <Mattia> 😂 thanks for the reply!
<tgBot> <Mattia> And Can you share the helium group?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @pablochere, Hello Pablo and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Mattia, I think just @Halium
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Check out also halium.org
<tgBot> <Dominik> So far the ecryptfs encryption for parts of my home directory works well. I did not notice any particular spike in energy consumption.
<tgBot> <Dominik> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/cg5jyeaN/file_1930.jpg
<tgBot> <Dominik> The two drops in battery are python lib compilations.
<tgBot> <Dominik> If it stays that way I will try encrypting the entire home, including app data etc.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Great. The DNS polling increased battery drain x4
<tgBot> <Dominik> @Stereofont, It did? You mean the dash.ubuntu.com?
<tgBot> <Jaume81> Which device is?
<tgBot> <Dominik> BQ 4.5
<tgBot> <Dominik> A simple fix for dash.ubuntu.com would be if @mariogrip added it into the uAdblock
<tgBot> <Jaume81> With ubports?
<tgBot> <Dominik> @Jaume81, 👍
<tgBot> <Jaume81> 👍. Which version dev, r/c or stable?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Dominik, https://github.com/ubports/thumbnailer/commit/ebf60cf14ad4ce71cdbe8221f98c4dac56b42ed5 it should be fixed in devel
<tgBot> <Dominik> @Jaume81, Stable branch
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Dominik, open for pr
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Dominik, FP2 7 hours standby aeroplane mode 55% to 52%. FP 7 hours standby without aeroplane mode 52% to 34%
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Stereofont, But I doubt this comes from the dash problem
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Flohack, yeah me too
<tgBot> <Dominik> @Stereofont, Put an entry in /etc/hosts mapping the domain onto localhost and see if this fixes the energy problem
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Flohack, It does seem a surprising amount of energy loss just for that. What else halted by aeroplane mode?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Telecoms hmm …
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Also WiFi 😶
<tgBot> <Dominik> @Stereofont, I can use wifi in aeroplane mode
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Dominik, Ah. Okay. I never explored
<tgBot> <mariogrip> airplane mode disables all outgoing signals, but you can enable wifi after though
<tgBot> <Dominik> It felt pretty wierd to find a free wifi access point on an airplane the first time
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @mariogrip, I didn't re-enable for my experiment
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Stereofont, Purism is also looking to change the game. Open hardware with kernel level drivers. Android free hardware is welcome.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Crash_Burn, Where the option is buying a new phone rather than modifying one you already have, true
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Dominik, Why you think so? All that what the told us about danger of mobile phones is a lie. Its just agains terrorism, the plane systems are not in danger
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Flohack, Similar nonsense about petrol stations
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Stereofont, well yes and no, there I can understand it more. But on the other hand, what if you forget to turn it to flight mode? Nowhere on the planet they could risk blowing up a fuel station or crashing a plane bc one lightminded guy forgot his flightmolde 😆
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Crash_Burn, We may wait, as Dalton has many times repeated, until F4 will get one in their hands, look how they promote their laptops now, I see big marketing behind, just my point of view
<tgBot> <dfiloni> Fwd from dfiloni: Test
<tgBot> <Dominik> @Flohack, Its more about that I feel uncomfortable for any aircraft interface exposed to interaction with passengers.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Milan Korecky, I think their market penetration will be about the same as for their laptop range. Very niche. Again, a personal opinion
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Stereofont, I think so
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Stereofont, I realize this, but basic handsets like the N5 as well as cheap boards like the RPi can completely upend an industry.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> UBports is in a good position I think to maximize this potential.. especially in developing markets.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Crash_Burn, +1
<tgBot> <Flohack> About to put new Telegram Beta: Fixed forwarding of messages, also from supergroups!
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @Flohack, 💜
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @mariogrip, Is the ppa overlay has been fixed/migrated ? When can we expect to have online-account-plugins release in devel ?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Ern_st, should be there alredy
<tgBot> <Ern_st> I don't see the possibility to add Nextcloud account in the Devel.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Ern_st, Can it be that you can use Owncloud and it will understand also Nextcloud?
<tgBot> <majster> Hi, just a quick question, is 16.04 available for Nexus 4? Thanks
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @majster, Soon, hopefully. Not just yet though
<tgBot> <Jaume81> Have Ubuntu touch support for some stylus like wacom or spen?
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @Flohack, By bumping to this package, shouldn't we enable these account : https://github.com/ubports/account-plugins/tree/master/qml ?
<tgBot> <majster> @Stereofont, Thanks
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Jaume81, There is a video somewhere. I will try to find it. Ronnie Tucker
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, nice work Flo-man
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Flo Man Chu
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/47pdjKFa/file_1931.mp4
<tgBot> <Stereofont> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4hIwJpHmgLw not quite what you wanted but very cool
<tgBot> <Flohack> hehe
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @wayneoutthere, I'm just crafting this ... Flo Mancho... yes.  there we go.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ok have a nice day
<tgBot> <Flohack> hehe thx u 2
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Ern_st, The interesting part is: Alberto sent me a pull request to fix some small stuff. But he did not see, we are missing the whole plugin activation. Sorry to say, need again to speak with Alberto.... :(
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Flohack, And its LIVE! Update your beta click now ^^ - we fixed also: Terrifying large preview pictures for some websites. Until we got a better solution, link previews are disabled. Also some Suru icons were introduced (think we got most of them now)
<tgBot> <Flohack> https://github.com/ubports/telegram-app/releases/tag/v2.5.0
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @Flohack, Which package is missing ?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Ern_st, Not a package. The account type nextcloud is not visible in the list. Its probably not compiled correctly. Must be smth in the code, but its not my strongest part of UT ;)
<tgBot> <Ern_st> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/aK7rmPp3/file_1933.jpg
<tgBot> <Flohack> yes this is what I mean
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @Flohack but the ppa package seems correct, right ?
<tgBot> <Flohack> we were thinking you just need the small pull request to fix nextcloud authentication, but its in fact more thats missing
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Ern_st, Well its probably ok, but we will look at the whole chain of events again
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Ok thanks for the update, should be reopen a bug report somewhere ?
<tgBot> <Flohack> let me see what alberto tells me, then we can decide
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Ok
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Fwd from nfsprodriver: Thanks!
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Works
<tgBot> <Flohack> @nfsprodriver, ^^
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Flohack, well me being a flight pilot I have to agree with you boss :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> ^^
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> umatriks works wonderful. Just trying with my wife on her iphone
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> the only thing i am missing is that the app when I close in UT it just logout
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> In her iphone the app is working in background. Other than that, everything is great
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> For now I will keep the app always open
<tgBot> <theMitu> @sverzegnassi, I think the goal for the bottom edge was that the hint turns into a button on the bottom of the panel when you use the app with mouse. It's almost the FAB then, but as a bar on the bottom instead of floating circle. I personally prefer the bar to the circie :) … It's cool that you continue it. Keep up! :)
<tgBot> <Mattia> I want Ubuntu rom😭😭😭
<tgBot> <Flohack> Telegram Update! Sticker packs work maybe! WHo wants to try??
<tgBot> <Stereofont> (Sticker, 512x349) https://irc.ubports.com/MvxHK0X5/file_1934.webp
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Only works if someone doesn't have this …
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/slwUIHty/file_1935
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Flohack, "maybe"? 😂
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Just sent this sticker yourfavorite @Flohack
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> But it doesn't appear in my phone
<tgBot> <Flohack> can you see it?
<tgBot> <Flohack> yep me too
<tgBot> <Flohack> damn
<tgBot> <Hunter616> hi, can I install ubports on mx4 with Debian and not ubuntu?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Actually I am monitoring
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I can see it. Android though
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I am missing messages
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> :(
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Hunter616, Did it have Ubuntu Touch before or has it now?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/7cm0E8H3/file_1936
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/V0ZNq2jO/file_1938.jpg
<tgBot> <Hunter616> @Stereofont i have ubuntu touch arale
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Hunter616, Already?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/eXkNjvbD/file_1940.jpg
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> OK. If i close the app then open it again
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> All of the missing messages and stickers appears
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Kind of reloads
<tgBot> <Hunter616> @Stereofont I have ubuntu touch and i want to upgrade to ubports
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @malditobastardo, If you do that again might it disappear again?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> OK will close now and reopen again
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Hunter616, Great. We can help. Do you want to come to the welcome room?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> It works good. Still here
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> but your last message @Stereofont  is missing
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Now after reopen again, your message appears..
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @theMitu, Yes, that's the concept. They reused the bottom edge of the screen since they deprecated the toolbar and the HUD available in UITK 0.1. I'm only not convinced by a 16px bottom bar for a main/primary action (like e.g. "Create new {mail|note|etc.}"). Let's see, if it's not a huge work we could make a component for backward compatibility
<tgBot> <Martin> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/KCrH0R9g/file_1942.jpg
<tgBot> <Martin> Yes!
<tgBot> Seumas was added by: Seumas
<tgBot> <Seumas> Hi there.
<tgBot> <arudy> @Martin, Yay !  (0members)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Seumas, Hello Seumas and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Xorpad> welcome Seumas
<tgBot> <Seumas> I've got an M10 HD and a MX4. Finally getting round to updating them to Ubports. I'm using the magic-device-tool to backup the M10 to a micro SD card, but the script has hung at 98% in the terminal. Does anyone know what might be wrong?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Seumas, Never used the backup. There are cache issues. Maybe it backs to cache as part of the transfer?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Seumas, Not being rude but is the SD card full?
<tgBot> <FelixWeinzierl> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/7XDiM5E9/file_1944.jpg What should I do now? 😅
<tgBot> <Seumas> Not at all, I backed up the card's earlier contents to free up space for this. It is however 16GB, the same size as the M10's internal storage.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Volume up down should change from Start to Recovery
<tgBot> <FelixWeinzierl> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/EB00RCzb/file_1946.jpg 😕
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Seumas, That tool has a backup option but is that what you are wanting to do?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @arudy, Yes welcome to supergroup world, where nothing works like before. Thx Telegram ^^
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @FelixWeinzierl, The first photo shows Start. From there the volume buttons alone toggle
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Once it's on that "Start" screen, it is in the bootloader.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Do you have ADB drivers installed on your device, Seumas ?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Seumas, Trying to invite you to the welcome room but you don't have a username
<tgBot> <Seumas> I used the desktop's Nautilus FM to backup the original contents of the card, and with it now empty I ran the backup script.
<tgBot> <Seumas> ADB on the desktop, yes.
<tgBot> <Seumas> I'll work on getting a username :P
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, That is Felix 😎
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Sorry we are getting confused between the two of you
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> clicks profile picture
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> oh!
<tgBot> <Seumas> I also intend on using the snappy version to make a second backup straight to the desktop. No worries, I can keep track of the thread.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, Exactly
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Seumas, You could use the UBports installer
<tgBot> <Seumas> For Ubuntu 17.04?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Yes
<tgBot> <Stereofont> http://ci.ubports.com/job/ubports/job/ubports-installer/job/mariogrip-dev/7/artifact/dist/ubports-installer-0.1.8-beta-x86_64.AppImage
<tgBot> <Seumas> Oops didn't mean to ping.
<tgBot> <arudy> Yay !!! M10FHD is fully working, thankis for the helps :)  (just needed a full battery charge
<tgBot> <Seumas> What backup options does that offer?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @arudy, \o/
<tgBot> <arudy> (Sticker, 512x509) https://irc.ubports.com/KBB0QCQN/file_1947
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Seumas, I don't think it does but checking
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> There are no backup options in the installer
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> On any Ubuntu Touch device, a backup is just "Copying ~/phablet/"
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> With maybe a few exceptions, let me check MDT
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, That does
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I know
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, oic. Sorry
<tgBot> <Seumas> OK. I hope I can resolve the script hanging issue, would really rather not kill it in the terminal.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Seumas, Are you in the MDT group?
<tgBot> <Seumas> Clarify?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> On Telegram?
<tgBot> <Seumas> Oh on Telegram? No this is the first supergroup I've joined.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> magic-device-tool
<tgBot> <Stereofont> As it is a hang with that tool it is probably best to ask there. The tool is designed to be non-destructive though
<tgBot> <Seumas> Ok thanks, I think this is the link (so I can join it on my Android tablet!)
<tgBot> <Seumas> tg://join?invite=AAAAAAiC4TTYHRddjUbpXg
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Great.  I couldn't see a link on there
<tgBot> <Seumas> No worries.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sorry, I'll just nix the link to avoid spam
<tgBot> <Seumas> Does anyone know if the backup script is at the point where it will retain all app settings?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It just copies the home folder for `phablet`, which is the user that everything runs under.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's everything. :)
<tgBot> <Seumas> System settings, even?
<tgBot> <Seumas> BTW, the MDT supergroup didn't appear to have any messages in it before I sent my query to them :/
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Seumas, Not many
<tgBot> <Flohack> Problem for me is to get access to them. Dont know where this is saved
<tgBot> <Flohack> Seems normal user has no rights to read them
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Seumas, Regular groups don't give you that
<tgBot> <Flohack> Canonical failed 100% to provide a backup facility, or even entry points that 3rd parties could use for that
<tgBot> <Flohack> I mean, how to design a mobile phone and forget about its backup
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Seumas, That is about group permissions in Telegram
<tgBot> <Xorpad> hi guys
<tgBot> <Flohack> I go to sleep c u ^^
<tgBot> <Xorpad> nite nite @Flohack
<tgBot> <Seumas> It's OK Florian, I can copy system settings by rote. Goodnight.
<tgBot> <Seumas> What do you guys mean about group permissions? Does someone have to grant me access?
<tgBot> <lazypower> @Flohack, *It's that and that they have home-brew cryptography in their app. Its not based on GPG or anything like that, more like just raw PKI with RSA-OAEP if i remember correctly.  And its got some non-free components (as you called out server side).  … A solid answer, just giving my 2 cents of added salt :)
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @Stereofont, It's a beginin but I mean to taking notes like galaxy note 8.0 or 12.2. But I don't know if UT can run in snapdragon 800.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Seumas, No, it's just that you don't see the history of a regular group before you joined it. Supergroups give you the history
<tgBot> <Seumas> Also, Dalton, is the backup meant to be 1:1? Is compression involved?
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Stereofont, Libre Office, gimp, Firefox... How!?
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @SergioSRM, Because is the version for tablet. It would be good that desktop mode will be in phone too.
<tgBot> <Jaume81> I think
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Seumas, In that group, new joiners don't see history
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Seumas, Its raw rsync, so transfer compression but on target it not compressed
<tgBot> <Seumas> Wish it *was* a supergroup then :-)
<tgBot> <Seumas> How many GB should a ~15GB \phablet\ backup be in that case?
<tgBot> <Seumas> The terminal just threw up an error. Last few lines of output:
<tgBot> <Seumas> rsync: failed to set permissions on "/media/phablet/Disposable/ubports_backup/FA089759/.cache/libertine-container/puritine/rootfs/var/cache/man": Operation not permitted (1) …   2,572,348,744  98%    1.93MB/s    0:21:13 (xfr#74658, ir-chk=3778/120090) … Backup NOT OK!
<tgBot> <Seumas> The backup folder is ~ 3.2GB in size.
<tgBot> <Seumas> My best guess is that it wants an SD card with at least 2x the size of the phablet directory.
#ubports 2017-11-08
<tgBot> <Stereofont> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/263/can-t-get-the-m10-fhd-to-take-the-flash Seamus whether the cache is an issue I don't know but this may assist
<tgBot> <Seumas> Thanks but my next step is to try my 64GB faster class card (albeit with a fair bit already on there but not a massive amount) to run the backup instead.
<tgBot> <Seumas> Also that link pertains to the FHD and the actual flashing process; I'm HD remember and won't worry about flashing until I have my backup ;)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Seumas, Great. Good luck
<tgBot> <Seumas> Thanks dude!
<tgBot> <Seumas> Will also say that the snap version seems broken for the backup function, in line with the error reported on the Github page.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> It seems to apply to various BQ, not just the FHD
<tgBot> <Seumas> Hmmm thanks for the tip, I did have a hell of a time installing the final Canonical OTA update to it but wondered if that was just because I stuffed it full of Puritine desktop apps.
<tgBot> <Seumas> Can see the faster speed right away, no wonder, the old one was only class 4! Phew.
<tgBot> <Seumas> Any idea when 16.04 is going to be pushed to the M10 family?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Seumas, when Halium will be ready for it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or at least when 16.04 is ready for it.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> most likely
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Which is... not yet.
<tgBot> <Seumas> I look forward to it, hopefully it can run video apps such as VLC more robustly.
<tgBot> <Seumas> Is it a good idea to delete the /phablet/.cache/libertine-container/ etc directory? That's what seems to be giving the backup operation trouble.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you don't need anything there, sure.
<tgBot> <Seumas> What's saved inside it?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I have no clue. If I were to guess, it's either the /etc directory for a libertine container, or it contains the configuration for the container manager.
<tgBot> <Seumas> I deleted the container itself. I can probably just start from fresh when I get a new libertine container in the Ubports image, right?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right
<tgBot> <Seumas> Seems to pertain to stuff like Libreoffice icons and what have you.
<tgBot> <Seumas> I see this though:
<tgBot> <Seumas> rsync: opendir "/home/phablet/.cache/libertine-container/vivid/rootfs/home/phablet" failed: Permission denied (13)
<tgBot> <Seumas> Deleting that wouldn't delete my phablet directory, would it? If it's a symbolic link for the phablet directory.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Deleting a symlink doesn't delete the file itself. If you're concerned, `-ls -l` shows you where symlinks go.
<tgBot> <Seumas> Ok, feel pretty confident in that case, I'll try it out.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> call support pushed to github :D https://github.com/mariogrip/uMatriks/commit/a1f2cfff5d090c97d2481c8af26c81defdf61530 now im just wating for my patch for libqmatrixclient to be accepted
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Awsome !
<tgBot> <Seumas> @UniversalSuperBox, it also says stuff like:
<tgBot> <Seumas> skipping non-regular file ".cache/ubuntu-app-launch/desktop/dekko.dekkoproject_dekko_0.6.205.desktop"
<tgBot> <Seumas> Is that a problem? Not relating to the app settings but rather the file used to launch the app?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If something is broken, you can always reinstall an app.
<tgBot> Riad Sifat was added by: Riad Sifat
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Riad Sifat, Hello Rad Sifat and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Seumas, You need anyway to reinstall all apps, so you can ignore this one.
<tgBot> <uiapp> I would love to volunteer in this project. Let me know how I can help. Thanks!
<tgBot> <Vijay> @uiapp, What are your skills or what is your expectation from this project?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @uiapp, Tell us your skills.
<tgBot> <Flohack> Haha this.
<tgBot> <Vijay> @Flohack, I was 2 seconds earlier than you 😄😄😄
<tgBot> <uiapp> I am familiar with linux operating system. Terminal, general debugging, mid level programming language expertise.
<tgBot> <Flohack> Haha good morning all
<tgBot> <uiapp> I have plenty of free time to contribute in a project maybe I can learn some concepts from scratch
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Flohack, Good morning, happy to see I am not already alone here since early morning
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @uiapp, The best would be to start with some group to maintain core apps
<tgBot> <Flohack> @uiapp, First of all welcome. Then, if you want to code, shall it be more app centric or OS?
<tgBot> <uiapp> I think I would be better at testing apps, testing compatibility. I am not a good developer
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @uiapp, Do you have a device wit UT?
<tgBot> <uiapp> I will be installing in Nexus 5 soon.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @uiapp, Testing is important. We have a QA group, but still not so many ppl ;)
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> So as soon as you will have your N5  come back pls to @Flohack and you will decide together to test 15.04 or coming new 16.04 version
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Meanwhile I kindly ask you to read above welcome page and enjoy following SG strings river, get ready it is almost 2.000 per day
<tgBot> <uiapp> I might install 16.04. The n5 is 16GB model so I do not know if multi Rom would be a good idea.
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Flohack , we have moved now with Riad to welcome room
<tgBot> <Vijay> @Milan Korecky, What is welcome room?
<tgBot> Tihoto was added by: Tihoto
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Vijay, Hi, you can click on the link you can see in welcome message and read, you will get the idea, it is just a temporary room to help new comers and not to fall in string river of SG / Supergroup
<tgBot> <Mohannes> @wayneoutthere, Those Austrians do not have humor...
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Mohannes, No more pls, I also did not catch it and was very confused. We have received many pm with same feelings
<tgBot> <theMitu> @sverzegnassi, It's also worth to note that originally bottom edge was often meant to trigger more the one action, depending on where you release it. There was a conecept some time ago that releasing the bottom drag early enough you could call the most recent contact in history (in the same manner that you may switch to previous tab in the browser quickly). However, this concept was never implemented. Also a thing worth doing someday probably.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @theMitu, The dialler app actually had that for a short while 😊
<tgBot> <DanChapman> not sure why it was then removed
<tgBot> <Mohannes> @Milan Korecky, I will stop now. Just for the record, @wayneoutthere and me, as well as @Flohack are community friends and have no problems or whatsoever with eachother. :). Sorry for the childsplay. Lets get back to business.
<tgBot> <theMitu> @DanChapman, Really? I wasn't aware of this. … @sverzegnassi, I also think that the bottom edge could be implemented to use either a bottom bar or a FAB instead of it when the mouse is attatched (for user to choose). Hoewever, I see one mor argument for a bottom bar rather then a FAB: In a window mode on a big touchscreen (i.e. touch laptop or big tablet) it could be a handle to comfortably use dragging inside a window app. Not having the bottom bar
<tgBot> makes dragging from the window edge uncomfortable. … It should be both draggable and clickable - dragging allows to trigger potentially more then one action both in windowed and staged mode, while you can still click to trigger the main action without the dragging. … Also, when touch input is not available, the hint could shrink, so that it wouldn't occupy the entire bottom edge of a window. It would be almost a FAB then, but rectangular and centered.
<tgBot> jop_telegram was added by: jop_telegram
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @theMitu, IMHO the bottom edge has a nasty UX in windowed mode. Especially when the window/monitor is large. I personally think the bottom edge should be for small form factors only, as it suites that use case by saving space for the main content. But where there is ample screen space it just doesn't make sense, and also breaks how people would traditionally interact with a desktop application. That bottom edge animation on a 27" monitor is just
<tgBot> nasty!
<marthurlong_> I got a problem here building halium 7.1 for the Z00A
<marthurlong_> bionic/libc/include/string.h:61:7: error: conflicting types for 'strchrnul'  char* strchrnul(const char*, int) __purefunc;
<marthurlong_> external/busybox/include/platform.h:501:14: note: previous declaration of 'strchrnul' was here
<tgBot> <sambuccid> Hello Johannes Panhelainen and welcome! I'm part of the UBports welcoming team. … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <jop_telegram> Hello everyone! I will take a look that wecome page.
<marthurlong_> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/1d8d3f61b7f4d1b7c2e78cddbdd0f8e4
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @jop_telegram, Hello Johannes Panhelainen and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<UniSuperBox> Test
<bshah> Fail
<Talustus> ^^
